# NF Giveaway's Thread V14



## Azeruth (Jan 18, 2015)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V14*

Rules​1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

*Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.*







A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 18, 2015)

*Rep If Taking:

​*


----------



## Rima (Jan 18, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> ​*



Taking. Resize pls.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 19, 2015)

Magician, can you resize the Yuno avy from the closed thread please?


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry for the spam, but subbing the new thread.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## familyparka (Jan 19, 2015)

*R*_*ep if taking ~*_


​


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jan 19, 2015)

Taking, Resize with rounded borders?


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking, Resize with rounded borders?


----------



## Impact (Jan 19, 2015)

Ty


----------



## Sanji (Jan 19, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Holy shit, taking. Resize plz.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 19, 2015)

Synn said:


> ​




Taking. Resize pls.


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Taking. Resize pls.


----------



## Magician (Jan 19, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Magician, can you resize the Yuno avy from the closed thread please?


----------



## Sunako (Jan 19, 2015)

Taking for the bewbs


----------



## Magician (Jan 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you. Will rep when not 24'd.


Magician said:


> ​


Can you also resize this? And can you also tell me where it's from?


----------



## Magician (Jan 19, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Thank you. Will rep when not 24'd.
> 
> Can you also resize this? And can you also tell me where it's from?





Have no idea where it's from just found it on Zerochan.


----------



## Ruse (Jan 19, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​





Synn said:


> ​



Taking **


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 19, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize pls.







Thorin said:


> resize please


----------



## Evolution (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jan 19, 2015)

stock pls


----------



## Magician (Jan 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Evolution (Jan 20, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> stock pls



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 20, 2015)

*Rep If Taking:


​*


----------



## Evolution (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Katou (Jan 20, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *​*


*
Taking Resize pls ​*


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 20, 2015)

Taking and resize please thanks


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Taking and resize please thanks


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 20, 2015)

thank you so much!


----------



## Impact (Jan 20, 2015)

>



Taking these, Resize pls and can I get the second avater  with rounded borders and one  without?


----------



## Veggie (Jan 20, 2015)

Taking, please resize to senior.
Taking, please resize.


----------



## Magician (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm taking the pretty girl with the knife

Thank you, David


----------



## zoro (Jan 21, 2015)

*Rep if taking - Can resize/add borders*


​


----------



## zoro (Jan 21, 2015)

I just started part 8 and I figured I should pay my respects to the sexy JoJo women 

Anyway,   and


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 21, 2015)

Shiki said:


> I just started part 8 and I figured I should pay my respects to the sexy JoJo women
> 
> Anyway,   and



Sheeeeeet, JJL is dope. 

Thanks~


----------



## Impact (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll take these, Resize with rounded and ones without pls


----------



## zoro (Jan 21, 2015)

Impact said:


> I'll take these, Resize with rounded and ones without pls






Here you go


----------



## Impact (Jan 21, 2015)

Noice  

Thanks!


----------



## Evolution (Jan 21, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking these, Resize pls and can I get the second avater  with rounded borders and one  without?


 


Vegetto said:


> Taking, please resize to senior.
> 
> Taking, please resize.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Jan 21, 2015)

le stock ples


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 21, 2015)

here's a larger hi-def version if you want


----------



## Magician (Jan 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Jan 22, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Jagger (Jan 22, 2015)

Synn said:


> .
> .​


Taking?


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 23, 2015)

*Rep If Taking:

​*


----------



## Rima (Jan 23, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Rep If Taking:
> 
> ​*



Taking. Resize please. 

Also, can I have one with a dotted white border?


----------



## Katou (Jan 23, 2015)

Synn said:


> ​



Resize pls ~ 
Taking


----------



## Alicia (Jan 23, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​





BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ​



Taking~ @Evolution: have to spread first

150x200 plz?


----------



## Synn (Jan 23, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Taking?







Wallachia said:


> Resize pls ~
> Taking







Daft said:


> 150x200 plz?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 23, 2015)

a r i g a t o u ~


----------



## Venom (Jan 23, 2015)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking these 
24'd atm


----------



## Gin (Jan 23, 2015)

I must

senior size purisu :33


----------



## kyochi (Jan 23, 2015)

Taking, thank you. 


Taking, please resize 
EDIT: I gotta spread for u :33


----------



## Magician (Jan 23, 2015)

​


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 23, 2015)

taking this one, thank you


----------



## Luke (Jan 23, 2015)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking, resize please.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 23, 2015)

Daft said:


> Taking~ @Evolution: have to spread first
> 
> 150x200 plz?





@Sanji


----------



## Evolution (Jan 23, 2015)

Daft said:


> Taking~ @Evolution: have to spread first
> 
> 150x200 plz?






suga said:


> Taking, thank you.
> 
> Taking, please resize
> EDIT: I gotta spread for u :33


----------



## Suit (Jan 24, 2015)

Gotta get this one, resize please


----------



## 666 (Jan 24, 2015)

*pls follow my *
*im back.*


​


----------



## Synn (Jan 24, 2015)

Luke said:


> Taking, resize please.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 25, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> Gotta get this one, resize please


Hey, sorry it took so long.
I know you already have it resized, but I felt that I should do it anyway.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2015)

*-Rep if taking-*


​


----------



## NW (Jan 25, 2015)

666 said:


> ​


faakin' taking.


----------



## Ruse (Jan 25, 2015)

Liquid said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 25, 2015)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## Evolution (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Jan 25, 2015)

Taking 

Resize pls


----------



## Blαck (Jan 25, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Impact (Jan 25, 2015)

Noice, Resize


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Jan 25, 2015)

Already repped, thanks


----------



## Blαck (Jan 26, 2015)

Impact said:


> Noice, Resize


----------



## Impact (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks black  

24'd.


----------



## Rima (Jan 26, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> ​



Taking. Resize pls.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Taking. Resize pls.

Also, one with a thin white border.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Shanks (Jan 26, 2015)

Taking and using. Will rep soon.


----------



## Magician (Jan 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 26, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking, can I get a 150x200 version where he's positioned centrally please?
Thank you


----------



## Evolution (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Jan 26, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking. **


----------



## Suit (Jan 26, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Taking, will resize myself


----------



## Blαck (Jan 26, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize pls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vengeance said:


> Taking, can I get a 150x200 version where he's positioned centrally please?
> Thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 26, 2015)

*Rep If Taking:*


​


----------



## Impact (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep, Resize pls.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 26, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> 
> ​


Ay


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



taking this, resize 

thank  you


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



gimmegimmegimmegimme

resize pls :33


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 27, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​


Taking, thank you.:3


----------



## Blαck (Jan 27, 2015)

Dynamie said:


> taking this, resize
> 
> thank  you





Nightbringer said:


> gimmegimmegimmegimme
> 
> resize pls :33


----------



## Sanji (Jan 27, 2015)

Taking and you know it  

Resize pweez. 

EDIT: 24'd my man


----------



## Evolution (Jan 27, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> Taking, will resize myself


----------



## Magician (Jan 27, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Jan 27, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​


Do you know where she is from? If not, can I have the set?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2015)

minez                             .


----------



## Mαri (Jan 27, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Rep If Taking:*
> 
> ....​




i would likey

resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Jan 28, 2015)

starr said:


> minez                             .


----------



## Magician (Jan 28, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Do you know where she is from? If not, can I have the set?



Don't know where she's from.


----------



## Katou (Jan 28, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



OMG Evo! 

Taking 
Resize please


----------



## Evolution (Jan 28, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> OMG Evo!
> 
> Taking
> Resize please


----------



## Veggie (Jan 28, 2015)

Taking this one, resize please 


Magician said:


> [/IMG]​


Taking, thanks and +rep

Edit: crap, gotta spread some.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 28, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Taking this one, resize please
> 
> Taking, thanks and +rep
> 
> Edit: crap, gotta spread some.


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2015)

go ahead *^^3*



​


----------



## Evolution (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Sine (Jan 29, 2015)

resize please


----------



## kyochi (Jan 29, 2015)

taking  aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Magician (Jan 29, 2015)

​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 30, 2015)

Taking. Resize please?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 30, 2015)

Irvine said:


> resize please





Vampire Princess said:


> Taking. Resize please?


----------



## Evolution (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2015)

​


----------



## NW (Jan 30, 2015)

Mine.


----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Jan 30, 2015)

Mein


----------



## Evolution (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jan 31, 2015)

Thorin said:


> Dibs **





Stock.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Jan 31, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



Let me get these, please resize.


----------



## Magician (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Jirou (Feb 1, 2015)

starr said:


> go ahead *^^3*
> 
> 
> ​


Resize pweety pweez! Thankyou


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 1, 2015)

Taking, resize?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 1, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Taking, resize?


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 1, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Blαck (Feb 1, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Lezu (Feb 1, 2015)

taking, resize pls ?


----------



## Ruse (Feb 1, 2015)

Taking these


----------



## Evolution (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Feb 1, 2015)

Taking these, Resize pls.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 1, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> [​



Taking~ @both: have to spread first

150x200 plz?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 1, 2015)

Lezu said:


> taking, resize pls ?


 


Impact said:


> Taking these, Resize pls.


 


Daft said:


> Taking~ @both: have to spread first
> 
> 150x200 plz?


----------



## Suit (Feb 2, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking this one, YM


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 2, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Who is that?

edit: ah, thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 2, 2015)

Kenshiro from Fist of the north star


----------



## Evolution (Feb 2, 2015)

Daft said:


> Taking~ @both: have to spread first
> 
> 150x200 plz?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

nice breh, veri nice.

taking, stock too pls?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> nice breh, veri nice.
> 
> taking, stock too pls?



Stock.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

veri nice veri nice
bless


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 2, 2015)

Taking. <3


----------



## Oceania (Feb 2, 2015)

If this one is still up for grabs can I get it in senior size?


----------



## zoro (Feb 2, 2015)

*You know the drill*


​


----------



## Mαri (Feb 2, 2015)

Shiki said:


> *You know the drill*
> 
> ​



Taken 

Can I get this resized to 150x200, though


----------



## zoro (Feb 2, 2015)

Mαri said:


> Taken
> 
> Can I get this resized to 150x200, though



Sure! Sorry for the delay, I saw your post before you specified you wanted a resize


----------



## Mαri (Feb 2, 2015)

Shiki said:


> Sure! Sorry for the delay, I saw your post before you specified you wanted a resize



perfect, thanks


----------



## Venom (Feb 2, 2015)

Stealing that Zoro avatar Shiki


----------



## Evolution (Feb 3, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Taking. <3





Oceania said:


> If this one is still up for grabs can I get it in senior size?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## dynasaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Shiki said:


> *You know the drill*
> ​



just resized, thanks Shiki


----------



## zoro (Feb 3, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> Stealing that Zoro avatar Shiki



Sure!



Dynamie said:


> just resized, thanks Shiki



Here you go


----------



## Magician (Feb 4, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Feb 4, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Veggie (Feb 4, 2015)

Taking this one EVO, resize please


----------



## Evolution (Feb 4, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Taking






Vegetto said:


> Taking this one EVO, resize please


----------



## Veggie (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks EVO, I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2015)

taking


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2015)

rep & credit plz <3


​


----------



## Sanji (Feb 4, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Suit (Feb 4, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit plz <3
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take these, thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 4, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit plz <3
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, resize please and do you have the stock?


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Jirou (Feb 5, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​


Resize please :33 With thin white border if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Evolution (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2015)

Taking and wearing


----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Feb 5, 2015)

>



Taking these, thanks

24'd atm.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 5, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Impact (Feb 5, 2015)

Taking, Resize pls

Black bro why u always do this when I'm at my limit


----------



## ShadowReaper (Feb 5, 2015)

Taking this please and a resize as well.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 5, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thank you so much!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 6, 2015)

Taking. Resize? :3


----------



## Lezu (Feb 6, 2015)

taking this one 



Impact said:


> Taking, Resize pls
> 
> Black bro why u always do this when I'm at my limit



fuck you I wanted to take it


----------



## Billie (Feb 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 6, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 6, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking, 150x200 please. Thank you.

edit: have to spread


----------



## Veggie (Feb 6, 2015)

Ctrl said:


> ​



Can I get these in 150x200 please.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 6, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> Taking this please and a resize as well.


----------



## Suit (Feb 6, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Taking these, but could you by chance fix the Kurapika one? The cut-off being on his head like that is a bit off-putting, so if the stock will allow it, I'd like his full head to be in the av. Thanks


----------



## Blαck (Feb 6, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> ​


----------



## Impact (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh yeah, Resize 150x200 175x250 pls


----------



## Araragi (Feb 6, 2015)

Ctrl said:


> ​



resize 150x200 plz


----------



## kyochi (Feb 6, 2015)

>



taking, please resizu


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 6, 2015)

Ah, thank you very much. Repping.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2015)

Ctrl said:


> ​




Taking, resize pls.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sanji (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll take that, could you resize it for me?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 8, 2015)

Sanji said:


> I'll take that, could you resize it for me?


----------



## Billie (Feb 9, 2015)

suga said:


> taking, please resizu


 


Vegetto said:


> Can I get these in 150x200 please.





Impact said:


> Oh yeah, Resize 150x200 175x250 pls


 


Shinobu said:


> Taking, resize pls.





Aladdin said:


> resize 150x200 plz


----------



## Araragi (Feb 9, 2015)

Ctrl said:


>



thanks    
repped


----------



## Evolution (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Sanji (Feb 9, 2015)

Resize plz Evo


----------



## Suit (Feb 10, 2015)

Taking this one, and I'll resize it myself. I'll hit you up when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2015)

This looks great. Taking if it's okay. Will rep when not 24.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 10, 2015)

Sanji said:


> Resize plz Evo


----------



## Evolution (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Suit (Feb 11, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Gotta get Kurapika and Leorio. Will rep ya tomorrow again


----------



## Evolution (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Shanks (Feb 12, 2015)

@ Evo - I'm stealing this.



Will rep tomorrow.


----------



## Rima (Feb 13, 2015)

Taking. Resize plz.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 13, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*

​


----------



## Lezu (Feb 13, 2015)

taking resize


----------



## Evolution (Feb 13, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize plz.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 13, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Taking these


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2015)

since he's not using it/anymore I'll take this 

taking this as well


----------



## Blαck (Feb 14, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> 
> ​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nobody took 

Mine now


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 14, 2015)

Taking, but can I get a resize of 150x200? :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2015)

yeah not gonna use these...up for grabs

​


----------



## Shanks (Feb 15, 2015)

Taking this


----------



## Evolution (Feb 15, 2015)

starr said:


> since he's not using it/anymore I'll take this
> 
> 
> taking this as well


----------



## GIORNO (Feb 15, 2015)

starr said:


>



stock pls   .


----------



## Evolution (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Suit (Feb 15, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



I'll take these two, will rep ASAP


----------



## Evolution (Feb 15, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> I'll take these two, will rep ASAP


----------



## Evolution (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Alicia (Feb 15, 2015)

taking~150x200 pls :33

edit: have to spread first


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 15, 2015)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evolution (Feb 15, 2015)

Daft said:


> taking~150x200 pls :33
> 
> edit: have to spread first


----------



## zoro (Feb 15, 2015)

*Can resize/add borders*


​


----------



## Shanks (Feb 15, 2015)

Taking these thanks!


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll be taking this if you don't mind.


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 16, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I'll be taking this if you don't mind.



Need it resized real quick?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 16, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> Need it resized real quick?



Thanks.


----------



## Juli (Feb 17, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> ​



taking, re-size please?


----------



## Vasco (Feb 17, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



+ rep**


----------



## Impact (Feb 17, 2015)

Taking,


----------



## Evolution (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2015)

Shiki said:


>



taking


----------



## zoro (Feb 17, 2015)

starr said:


> taking



Sure! Need a resize?


----------



## Araragi (Feb 17, 2015)

taking resize


----------



## Evolution (Feb 18, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> taking resize


----------



## Sanji (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll snag this. Resize please.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 18, 2015)

Sanji said:


> I'll snag this. Resize please.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Feb 18, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



thanks, repped


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

taking, 150x200 plz~


----------



## Suit (Feb 18, 2015)

FUCK YES I'm taking this one 

Will hit you when not 24'd


----------



## Evolution (Feb 18, 2015)

Daft said:


> taking, 150x200 plz~


 



StrawHat said:


> FUCK YES I'm taking this one
> 
> Will hit you when not 24'd


----------



## Shanks (Feb 18, 2015)

Evo said:
			
		

>



Taking. Will rep soon.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 19, 2015)

>



taking, please re-size 


and I'm 24 hour'ed boo


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 19, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



taking, need resizes 



Sasuke said:


> ​


yea, taking this to


----------



## Evolution (Feb 19, 2015)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking, need resizes


----------



## Evolution (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Katou (Feb 19, 2015)

stealing this ~ 
resize please


----------



## Dark (Feb 19, 2015)

Can I get the stock for this?


----------



## Nim (Feb 19, 2015)

Can I get the stock please?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2015)

Ctrl said:


> ​


yeah, son 

i'm stealing it


----------



## ღMomoღ (Feb 19, 2015)

its been a long time i did stuff n posted, rep if taking please ^^​


----------



## Billie (Feb 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 19, 2015)

suga said:


> taking, please re-size
> 
> 
> and I'm 24 hour'ed boo


----------



## Impact (Feb 19, 2015)

Taking, Resize 150x200 pls.


----------



## Billie (Feb 19, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking, Resize 150x200 pls.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 19, 2015)

Ctrl said:


>



lol, taking.

Resize?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 19, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> stealing this ~
> resize please





Dark said:


> Can I get the stock for this?





Nim said:


> Can I get the stock please?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 19, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Vasco (Feb 19, 2015)

Ctrl said:


> ​



tak ing **


----------



## Billie (Feb 19, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> lol, taking.
> 
> Resize?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 19, 2015)

Ctrl said:


>



Thank you very much. Repping. :3


----------



## Araragi (Feb 19, 2015)

ღMomoღ said:


> ​



150x200 plz


----------



## Blαck (Feb 19, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## GIORNO (Feb 19, 2015)

Spike is mein.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 19, 2015)

Ctrl said:


> . .​


150x200, please?


----------



## Billie (Feb 20, 2015)

Jagger said:


> 150x200, please?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Feb 20, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> 150x200 plz


----------



## dynasaur (Feb 20, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​


taking this one, resized thank you


----------



## Ice (Feb 21, 2015)

Repped and taking.

Mind posting the 150x200 version?


----------



## Jagger (Feb 21, 2015)

Ctrl said:


>


I'm sorry for the late response, but thank you.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 21, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Mine


----------



## Evolution (Feb 22, 2015)

Ice said:


> Repped and taking.
> 
> Mind posting the 150x200 version?


----------



## familyparka (Feb 23, 2015)

Stock plz?


----------



## Evolution (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Chad (Feb 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Alicia (Feb 24, 2015)

aww yis, 150x200 & stock pls 



mizuchi said:


> ​




taking~​


----------



## Impact (Feb 24, 2015)

Taking 

24'd


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 24, 2015)

Taking. :3 Thank you


----------



## Ruse (Feb 24, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Evolution (Feb 25, 2015)

Daft said:


> aww yis, 150x200 & stock pls
> 
> 
> 
> taking~



Stock:


----------



## Evolution (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Vasco (Feb 25, 2015)

mizuchi said:


> ​



mine **


----------



## santanico (Feb 25, 2015)

taking gilgamesh~


----------



## Blαck (Feb 26, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Evolution (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Could I have a resize for both of these?


----------



## Bonly (Feb 26, 2015)

Evolution said:


>




Taking these . May I get a resize please


----------



## kyochi (Feb 26, 2015)

resizu pls


----------



## familyparka (Feb 26, 2015)

*R*_ep if taking ~_


​


----------



## dynasaur (Feb 26, 2015)

familyparka said:


> *R*_ep if taking ~_
> 
> ]​



I'm taking this one, thank you


----------



## Impact (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll take this

24'd atm.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 26, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Araragi (Feb 26, 2015)

thanks
24'd


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 26, 2015)

Taking this.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 26, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Taking these . May I get a resize please


 



suga said:


> resizu pls






Lucrecia said:


> Taking this.


----------



## Rima (Feb 26, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Taking. Resize please.

Stock for both.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 26, 2015)

Stocks.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 27, 2015)

Taking, resize? :3


----------



## Blαck (Feb 27, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​





Vaeny said:


> Could I have a resize for both of these?


My bad for the wait.


----------



## Matariki (Feb 27, 2015)

miine


----------



## Vasco (Feb 27, 2015)

familyparka said:


> *R*_ep if taking ~_
> ​



thx**

ill rep you once i can


----------



## Evolution (Feb 27, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize? :3


----------



## Evolution (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah, thank you very much. Repped. :3


----------



## Juli (Feb 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2015)

Taking taking taking

Danke <3


----------



## Ruse (Feb 28, 2015)

Juli said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## NW (Feb 28, 2015)

Taking.

Repped.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Vasco (Feb 28, 2015)

Juli said:


> ​



taking**


----------



## Araragi (Feb 28, 2015)

Juli said:


> ​



taking
24'd


----------



## Schnarf (Feb 28, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



150x200? 10char


----------



## Arcana (Feb 28, 2015)

Juli said:


> ​



Taking 

10char


----------



## Rima (Mar 1, 2015)

Juli said:


> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 1, 2015)

Synn said:


> ​


Taking.Sorry my reps don't do shit. 
Resize to 150x150 pls


----------



## Evolution (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Mar 1, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Taking


----------



## Evolution (Mar 1, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Taking


----------



## Evolution (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll nab this one, thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 1, 2015)

takingu


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

^Kyochi spotted


----------



## kyochi (Mar 1, 2015)

Post avatars, you god damn commie


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

;  ;


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 2, 2015)

Taking and already repped you for your ava skills today. lol


----------



## Patrick (Mar 2, 2015)

Evo, could you resize this one for me?


----------



## NW (Mar 2, 2015)

Was just browsing the thread, and found this. I know it's old but no one took it that I can see, so resize pls?


----------



## Evolution (Mar 2, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Evo, could you resize this one for me?






Fusion said:


> Was just browsing the thread, and found this. I know it's old but no one took it that I can see, so resize pls?


----------



## Evolution (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2015)

Taking, thank you, need to spread.


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 2, 2015)

Taking please.Will rep.


----------



## Impact (Mar 2, 2015)

Taking, ty.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 3, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Taking please.Will rep.


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Blαck (Mar 3, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## dynasaur (Mar 5, 2015)

i'm taking this one just resized, thanks Evolution


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Mar 5, 2015)

Taking,  thanks 

24'd


----------



## Araragi (Mar 5, 2015)

thanks, 24'd


----------



## Evolution (Mar 6, 2015)

Dyna said:


> i'm taking this one just resized, thanks Evolution


----------



## Evolution (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2015)

>new thread while i was on break
>didnt know it was still active 

about to go ham in this bitch


----------



## Vasco (Mar 8, 2015)

wheres the ham bitch


----------



## Evolution (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## dynasaur (Mar 9, 2015)

taking this thank you just resize


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 9, 2015)

Evolution said:
			
		

>



taking, thanks~

spreading rep atm


----------



## Evolution (Mar 9, 2015)

Dyna said:


> taking this thank you just resize


----------



## Evolution (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Mar 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Mar 10, 2015)

Let me get these avis bro.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you EVO.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 10, 2015)

eww taking danke 


edit: need to spread


----------



## Akura (Mar 10, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Taking.Sorry my reps don't do shit.
> Resize to 150x150 pls



Sorry it took so long ;__;
If no one resized it for you yet, here you go
no need to rep


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 10, 2015)

Akura said:


> Sorry it took so long ;__;
> If no one resized it for you yet, here you go
> no need to rep



Thank you.


----------



## Spiegel (Mar 10, 2015)

starr said:


> ​



Taking the bottom right one. +rep


----------



## Arcana (Mar 11, 2015)

​


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 11, 2015)

familyparka said:


> *R*_ep if taking ~_​





Ctrl said:


> ​





Ctrl said:


> ​



Taking these.

Will rep.Resize to 150x150 please!


----------



## Impact (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll take this, gotta spread


----------



## kyochi (Mar 11, 2015)

stocku ev pls


----------



## Evolution (Mar 11, 2015)

suga said:


> stocku ev pls


Here you go:


----------



## Evolution (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Mar 11, 2015)

> .      [



Takin these from previous threads, will rep later


----------



## Veggie (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 13, 2015)

took this


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 14, 2015)

^


Zaxxon said:


> Taking and already repped you for your ava skills today. lol



Be my guest and keep it, though.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 14, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 14, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​


Taking, thank you.:3


----------



## Blunt (Mar 14, 2015)

mine


----------



## dynasaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



taking these two thank you

edit: tried to spread now 24 hour'd but will get to you


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Taking this one.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Mar 16, 2015)

>



taking these unclaimed avys from previous threads. already repped as well.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2015)

> Rep if Taking~



I'll rep you ten folds bro.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Mar 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Mar 16, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



Hey I'll take this one EVO.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2015)

rep if you take<3​


----------



## Ruse (Mar 16, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​





Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking these


----------



## kyochi (Mar 16, 2015)

taking dis thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2015)

rep if you take<3​


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 16, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking this please.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2015)

rep if you take<3​


----------



## Rima (Mar 16, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 16, 2015)

taking

do you happen to have it in 175x250 or the stock if not?


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2015)

made another one;


----------



## Araragi (Mar 16, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



taking, thanks snow
24'd


----------



## Blunt (Mar 16, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> made another one;



thank    you


----------



## trance (Mar 17, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Demetrius (Mar 18, 2015)

Ctrl said:


> ​


excellent, taking


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking this : ).


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 19, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking this one, thank you


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 19, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*






​


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 19, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*




​


----------



## Sablés (Mar 19, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 19, 2015)

hEre. :33


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 19, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Can i get these two 150x150?  

Will rep.


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2015)

Resize pls.


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 19, 2015)

@Mockingird


@Trance


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 19, 2015)

Taking. +rep


----------



## Impact (Mar 19, 2015)

Taking resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 19, 2015)

@Impact^

hEreee you go!


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> @Mockingird
> 
> 
> @Trance



Why is Tsubomii so based?


----------



## kyochi (Mar 19, 2015)

taking, thanks <3


----------



## Araragi (Mar 19, 2015)

taking this unclaimed avy from previous threads. Already repped.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 20, 2015)

Aladdin I have already claimed that Pitou avi some time ago. I can't remember the artist who did it, but I just checked my avis and is the same one.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 20, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Aladdin I have already claimed that Pitou avi some time ago. I can't remember the artist who did it, but I just checked my avis and is the same one.



ah okay I already took it off.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 20, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Aladdin I have already claimed that Pitou avi some time ago. I can't remember the artist who did it, but I just checked my avis and is the same one.



since when are you allowed to sit on avys you aren't using?


----------



## Impact (Mar 20, 2015)

Damaris said:


> since when are you allowed to sit on avys you aren't using?



Well said 



> Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.



Even tho I'm picky about the Avis I claim I let others wear them if they asked since of course I didn't make them myself.

If you have an ava you claim but aren't planning to use it again anytime soon I don't see the harm of other people wanting to use them.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 20, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> ah okay I already took it off.
> Sorry about that.


Is cool, you can use it if you want. I didn't make it in the first place. I just wanna make sure that it will be OK if I use it again sometime.


Damaris said:


> since when are you allowed to sit on avys you aren't using?



Idk about that rule, but it is my impression that when you claim an avi you can use it every now and then.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 20, 2015)

i'm not trying to be a jerk but



> 4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it.



is in the very first post. it'd be different if you were still wearing the icon and had grabbed it 24 hours ago but...that's not the case here.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 20, 2015)

I haven't read that in a long time. That's a memory refresh.

OK he can use then, my bad.


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 20, 2015)

familyparka said:


> *R*_ep if taking ~_
> ​



Taking please.

Will rep.


----------



## Katou (Mar 20, 2015)

Resize pls ~ Taking~


----------



## Evolution (Mar 20, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Resize pls ~ Taking~


----------



## Impact (Mar 20, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Taking please.
> 
> Will rep.





Of course your free to take it since I haven't even worn it yet


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 20, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*






​


----------



## Ruse (Mar 20, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2015)

taking


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 20, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



resize pls


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2015)

rep if you take <3​


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 21, 2015)

these taken


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 21, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> resize pls



Here.


----------



## Schnarf (Mar 21, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



taking this


----------



## kyochi (Mar 21, 2015)

Snow P said:
			
		

>



holy mother of cats taking these beauties 


EDIT: must spread ;A;


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2015)

Giving away last year's stuff.

Senior Size:



Large Size:​


----------



## Impact (Mar 21, 2015)

Don't mind if I do, danke


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


>



taking~


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take <3​



Taking. Gotta spread, doe.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 22, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Stock please?


----------



## mali (Mar 22, 2015)

​
rep if taking also these are the only sizes.​


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 22, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*




​


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 22, 2015)

Old creepy avys, zombie etc.


*Spoiler*: __ 



]*~Rep if taking~*


----------



## Gin (Mar 22, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 22, 2015)

@Hisoka


----------



## Imagine (Mar 22, 2015)

Ay


----------



## Ruse (Mar 22, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Vasco (Mar 22, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take <3​



yo taking**


----------



## Damaris (Mar 22, 2015)

​
i made myself a bunch of icons and then i didn't want any bc im 2 attached to this one.​


----------



## Impact (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll take this lovely thing. 

I'll have someone to rep you later


----------



## kyochi (Mar 22, 2015)

Damaris said:
			
		

>





takingu  

edit: must spread, tsubomii TT TT


----------



## Damaris (Mar 23, 2015)

​
tfw addicted to making icons again.​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 23, 2015)

taking

do you have them in 175x250?


----------



## Rima (Mar 23, 2015)

Damaris said:


> ​




Taking       .


----------



## Damaris (Mar 23, 2015)

Blunt said:


> taking
> 
> do you have them in 175x250?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 23, 2015)

Thorin pls


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2015)

rep if taking and these are the only sizes they come in. ​


----------



## dynasaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Damaris said:


> ​
> i made myself a bunch of icons and then i didn't want any bc im 2 attached to this one.​


i'm taking this, thank you


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​


Taking.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## JoJo (Mar 23, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking and these are the only sizes they come in. ​



Taking Rohan.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 23, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking and these are the only sizes they come in. ​



taking 
24'd


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2015)

rep if taking and these are the only sizes. ​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 23, 2015)

taking this 



gimme the stock


----------



## Evolution (Mar 24, 2015)

suga said:


> taking this
> gimme the stock


----------



## Evolution (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Mar 24, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking and these are the only sizes they come in. ​




Taking these


----------



## Sanji (Mar 24, 2015)

Resize please


----------



## kyochi (Mar 24, 2015)

taking, and thanks for the stock


----------



## Rima (Mar 24, 2015)

Taking. Please resize. 


Mali said:


> rep if taking and these are the only sizes. ​



Taking these.


----------



## Yoona (Mar 25, 2015)

Damaris said:


> ​
> tfw addicted to making icons again.[/CENTER]



This one is creepily pretty.


Taking both.
Evolution could you resize Cynthia to 150 x 200 please


----------



## SLB (Mar 25, 2015)

Taking       .


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2015)

rep if taking these are the only sizes.​


----------



## Veggie (Mar 25, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking these are the only sizes.​



Taking this one. Also can I get the stock?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2015)

taking

you have it in 175x250?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 25, 2015)

^





> rep if taking these are the only sizes.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Impact (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll take it if you don't want it


----------



## Evolution (Mar 25, 2015)

Sanji said:


> Resize please






Rima said:


> Taking. Please resize.
> 
> 
> Taking these.





Yoona said:


> This one is creepily pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolution (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2015)

rep if taking these are the only sizes.​


----------



## Evolution (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Mar 25, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Let me get these bro.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



mineeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking these are the only sizes.​





Taking, thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 26, 2015)

Mali said:
			
		

>



taking  mali mah nugget keep posting dem hits 


EDIT: gotta spread for you bro


----------



## Magician (Mar 26, 2015)

suga said:


> taking  mali mah nugget keep posting dem hits



**


----------



## kyochi (Mar 26, 2015)

do you need something from me  I don't think soooo


----------



## Lust (Mar 26, 2015)

Damaris said:


> ​
> tfw addicted to making icons again.​



taking  repped


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 26, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take<3​



Taking please.

Will rep.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 26, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Mar 27, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks, rep you when i can


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 27, 2015)

Taking, resize? :3


----------



## Yoona (Mar 27, 2015)

Taking this one. Resize please (I tried to do it..it looks weird)


----------



## Evolution (Mar 28, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize? :3


 


Yoona said:


> Taking this one. Resize please (I tried to do it..it looks weird)


----------



## Evolution (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 28, 2015)

Iron Man get


----------



## trance (Mar 28, 2015)

Resize pls?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Thank you very much. Repping.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 28, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Iron Man get






Trance said:


> Resize pls?


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 28, 2015)

Taking. And can I have the stock please?


----------



## Evolution (Mar 28, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Taking. And can I have the stock please?



Stock:


----------



## Evolution (Mar 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 28, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Stock:




Thank you very much.


----------



## Juli (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 29, 2015)

Juli said:


>



I want these three

thank you


----------



## Impact (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll take these this  24'd atm


----------



## Araragi (Mar 29, 2015)

taking these two
repped


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2015)

Juli said:


>



Taking these two.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 29, 2015)

juli posted and i was 2 late


----------



## dynasaur (Mar 29, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



taking these two, thank you


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 29, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 29, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 29, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*

​


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 29, 2015)

resize please


----------



## Araragi (Mar 29, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 29, 2015)

@Sasuke


@Aladdin


----------



## Impact (Mar 29, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 29, 2015)

^Here you go!


----------



## Impact (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Araragi (Mar 29, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> @Sasuke
> 
> 
> @Aladdin



thanks 

24'd


----------



## Jagger (Mar 29, 2015)

resize?


----------



## Damaris (Mar 29, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 29, 2015)

>




miiiiiiine danke


----------



## Sablés (Mar 29, 2015)

resize please


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 30, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​



Stock please?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2015)

*Rep if Taking*
​


----------



## Lezu (Mar 30, 2015)

resize pls ?


----------



## Sablés (Mar 30, 2015)

taking   .


----------



## Evolution (Mar 30, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​


Taking and Repped.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## BiNexus (Mar 30, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking*
> ​





Taking, thanks.


----------



## Sanji (Mar 30, 2015)

Resize plz


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 30, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Mar 30, 2015)

Sanji said:


> Resize plz


 


Arya Stark said:


> resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 30, 2015)

Bitte sch?n! 

@Jagger


@Liqued 


@Thorin




Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?



Sry..I didn't save the stock. T_T


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 30, 2015)

Taking please. :swasticat


----------



## Evolution (Mar 30, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Taking please. :swasticat


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2015)

Lezu said:


> resize pls ?


----------



## trance (Mar 30, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Resize, plox?


----------



## Magician (Mar 31, 2015)

​


----------



## Shanks (Mar 31, 2015)

taking.


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 31, 2015)

​


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 31, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​




Taking, thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 31, 2015)

taking


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 31, 2015)

Blunt said:


> taking



In case you wanted larger


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 31, 2015)

Trance said:


> Resize, plox?



Here.


----------



## Evolution (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Mar 31, 2015)

Taking this


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 31, 2015)

Evo the besto. 

Spreading so i can rep you again.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 31, 2015)

Ultear said:


> In case you wanted larger


thanks


----------



## trance (Mar 31, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> Here.



Based Tsu. 

Gotta spread.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 31, 2015)

Ultear said:
			
		

>



taking thank you both


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Impact (Apr 1, 2015)

Taking this from previous thread


----------



## Evolution (Apr 1, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Taking this





Mockingbird said:


> Evo the besto.
> 
> Spreading so i can rep you again.





suga said:


> taking thank you both





Lucia said:


> resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sanji (Apr 1, 2015)

Oohhhhhhhoohhh. 

Resize pwitty pweez.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 1, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking this from previous thread



Here you are:


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Apr 2, 2015)

taking
will rep asap


----------



## Dark (Apr 2, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking   .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mine

Thank you


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2015)

rep if taking​


----------



## Veggie (Apr 2, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking​



Taking, thanks. Can you resize please.


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2015)

sure


----------



## Veggie (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Impact (Apr 2, 2015)

>



Taking these from previous threads.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 2, 2015)

Taking titan.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 2, 2015)

Sanji said:


> Oohhhhhhhoohhh.
> 
> Resize pwitty pweez.






Mockingbird said:


> Taking titan.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 2, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Based Evo.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey EVO let me get the stock for that Asuka ava will ya.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 2, 2015)

taking

resize to 150x200 please


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 2, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking​



Taking . Thank you. <3


----------



## kyochi (Apr 2, 2015)

Ultear said:
			
		

>



taking  thank you both


----------



## Cierra (Apr 2, 2015)

Damaris said:


> ​





Tsubomii said:


> ​



Taking          !


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 3, 2015)

​
2 amounts since I've been playing with adjustments 

edit: I have them 175x250 if need be


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 3, 2015)

Will take these two
And rep after spreading

Thank you


----------



## Ruse (Apr 3, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking this


----------



## Blunt (Apr 3, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking these


----------



## Araragi (Apr 3, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​
> 2 amounts since I've been playing with adjustments



Taking 
24'd


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



thanks brahhhh


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 3, 2015)

Blunt said:


> Taking these


----------



## Blunt (Apr 3, 2015)

Ultear said:


>



omg


----------



## Evolution (Apr 3, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Hey EVO let me get the stock for that Asuka ava will ya.





Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking
> 
> resize to 150x200 please






TittyNipple said:


> thanks brahhhh


The Batman Beyond image was already taken, but here.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 3, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking this


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2015)

rep if taking​


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking
> 
> resize to 150x200 please



ye take it i c


----------



## Solace (Apr 3, 2015)

Mali said:


> [/CENTER]



hoky shit mine


----------



## Tapion (Apr 3, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



T-taking....


----------



## Araragi (Apr 3, 2015)

r-resize pls


----------



## Sablés (Apr 4, 2015)

taking


----------



## mali (Apr 4, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> r-resize pls


----------



## Araragi (Apr 4, 2015)

thanks 

    24'd


----------



## Impact (Apr 4, 2015)

>



Taking these from previous threads.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 4, 2015)

I have shit in 175x250 as well


​


----------



## Sanji (Apr 4, 2015)

Ultear said:


> I have shit in 175x250 as well
> ​



Nabbing this one 

24'd tho. Will get you back.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 4, 2015)

Ultear said:


> I have shit in 175x250 as well​



Taking please.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 4, 2015)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 4, 2015)

Mine

Thank you


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 4, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Taking please.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 4, 2015)

Ultear said:


>



Ultear da besto


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 4, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​





Stock, please.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 4, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> Stock, please.


Stock:


----------



## mali (Apr 4, 2015)

rep if taking​


----------



## Veggie (Apr 4, 2015)

​


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 4, 2015)

Evolution said:
			
		

>



mine~~                !!!


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 5, 2015)

taking these


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 5, 2015)

daily dump of boredom ~ I blame easter 



​


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 5, 2015)

​
edit: i think I have a headphone fetish


----------



## Melodie (Apr 5, 2015)

Taking thissss~


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 5, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​





Taking. **


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2015)

taking                       :33


----------



## Impact (Apr 5, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 5, 2015)

taking


----------



## Blαck (Apr 5, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Evolution (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 5, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Give me 

Resize please


----------



## Sanji (Apr 5, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Resize plz 



Ultear said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## kyochi (Apr 5, 2015)

Ev said:
			
		

>



don't mind if I do


----------



## Blunt (Apr 5, 2015)

taking


----------



## Evolution (Apr 6, 2015)

Thorin said:


> mine thank you





Sanji said:


> Resize plz


 


suga said:


> don't mind if I do


----------



## Suzy (Apr 6, 2015)

Mine, thank ye.


----------



## Cierra (Apr 6, 2015)

Edit: Finished using!


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 6, 2015)

Cierra said:


> Am I allowed to take this if somebody else did but is not wearing it?



I believe you have to ask the person who claimed it for permission.
But if he/she hasn't used it in some time i think it's permissible.


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 6, 2015)

Cierra said:


> Am I allowed to take this if somebody else did but is not wearing it?




_"4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it."_

You may.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Cierra (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Dark (Apr 6, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking. 

Need to spread


----------



## Impact (Apr 6, 2015)

>



Taking from previous threads.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 6, 2015)

Been a while - No resize or change border



​


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2015)

Electra said:


> Been a while - No resize or change border
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking all these.

Thanks.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 6, 2015)

Max is 3 person, per day, mate.


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2015)

aiight


----------



## kyochi (Apr 6, 2015)

thaNKS gotta spread desu


----------



## Magician (Apr 6, 2015)

Flow said:


> Taking all these.
> 
> Thanks.



**


----------



## Evolution (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Tapion (Apr 7, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Yoooooooo, Dibz

Sempai can you 150 x 200?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 7, 2015)

taking


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 7, 2015)

_Resize, borders, rep ~
_

​


----------



## Ruse (Apr 7, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> _Resize, borders, rep ~
> _​



Taking


----------



## kyochi (Apr 7, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Apr 7, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Yoooooooo, Dibz
> 
> Sempai can you 150 x 200?


 



suga said:


> resize pls


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 7, 2015)

Ultear said:


> edit: i think I have a headphone fetish


Taking.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Apr 7, 2015)

my bb . taking


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 7, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*




​


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 7, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*




​


----------



## Dark (Apr 7, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking         .


----------



## Ruse (Apr 7, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​



Taking this


----------



## dynasaur (Apr 8, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> _Resize, borders, rep ~
> _​



taking, thank you so much


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Katou (Apr 8, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​





Taking ~


----------



## Patrick (Apr 8, 2015)

Could you resize please?


----------



## Ghost (Apr 8, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



resize please.


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2015)

I won't be home until 10:30 pm so I can't resize until then.


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 8, 2015)

Mein :swasticat


----------



## Succubus (Apr 8, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*



Taking. Could I have the stock as well, please?


----------



## Sanji (Apr 9, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



Resize plz


----------



## Sablés (Apr 9, 2015)

taking


----------



## Cierra (Apr 9, 2015)

Taking these, please.  Thank you.


----------



## Magician (Apr 9, 2015)

Sanji said:


> Resize plz


----------



## Katou (Apr 9, 2015)

Evolution said:


>





Cannot miss this ~ 
Taking


----------



## Evolution (Apr 9, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Mein :swasticat





Cierra said:


> Taking these, please.  Thank you.


 



Wallachia said:


> Cannot miss this ~
> Taking


----------



## Evolution (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Arcuya (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine, thanks Evo

do you have the stock too?


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 9, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## EJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Taking the Android 18 ones.


----------



## Cierra (Apr 9, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​



Taking.  Editing my previous post.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 9, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 9, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Mine, thanks Evo
> 
> do you have the stock too?







Flow said:


> Taking the Android 18 ones.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 10, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Gin (Apr 10, 2015)

oh fuck _yes_, senior size pls

mfw i literally spread 5 mins ago, i'll get ya tomorrow


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 10, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> oh fuck _yes_, senior size pls
> 
> mfw i literally spread 5 mins ago, i'll get ya tomorrow



Here you go!


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 10, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Rima (Apr 10, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​





John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking. Resize please.


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 10, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize please.


Here!


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 10, 2015)

Rep if taking
​


----------



## Veggie (Apr 10, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking​



Let me get these, resize please.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 10, 2015)

resize please. :swasticat


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 10, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Let me get these, resize please.



Here you go! 





Saikyou said:


> resize please. :swasticat


----------



## Evolution (Apr 10, 2015)

Big Bob said:


> Taking


----------



## Evolution (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Venom (Apr 10, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*



Taking these
Danke 
24'd atm


----------



## Evolution (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Kurou (Apr 11, 2015)

taking

resize plz


----------



## Blαck (Apr 11, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Impact (Apr 11, 2015)

Taking,  resize


----------



## Veggie (Apr 11, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



reize please.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 11, 2015)

Toaster-kun said:


> taking
> 
> resize plz


----------



## Evolution (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Kurou (Apr 11, 2015)

Grazie mi amore


----------



## Evolution (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Blunt (Apr 11, 2015)

takng


----------



## kyochi (Apr 11, 2015)

Evolution said:
			
		

>



mein, danke


----------



## Imagine (Apr 11, 2015)

dis mine        .


----------



## Blαck (Apr 12, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​





Impact said:


> Taking,  resize


----------



## Jirou (Apr 12, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> _Resize, borders, rep ~
> _​


Resize, please?


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 12, 2015)

made these while throwing my guts up


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 12, 2015)

Jirou said:


> Resize, please?


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 12, 2015)

_Rep if taking ~_

​


----------



## Ruse (Apr 12, 2015)

Taking this


----------



## Impact (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks black 

24'd


----------



## Blunt (Apr 12, 2015)

taking


----------



## Ruse (Apr 12, 2015)

This as well


----------



## Evolution (Apr 12, 2015)

suga said:


> mein, danke


 


Imagine said:


> dis mine        .


----------



## Evolution (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 12, 2015)

​


----------



## Nello (Apr 12, 2015)

taking        .


----------



## mali (Apr 12, 2015)

rep if taking.​


----------



## Oceania (Apr 13, 2015)

taking this one seinor size with rounded borders please. :33


----------



## Magician (Apr 13, 2015)

​


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 13, 2015)

Taking, resize pls


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2015)

thank you..


----------



## Ruse (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Veggie (Apr 13, 2015)

Evolution said:


>


Taking, please resize.


Mali said:


> rep if taking.​


Resize please.


----------



## mali (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Apr 13, 2015)

Chibinello said:


> taking        .





Oceania said:


> taking this one seinor size with rounded borders please. :33





Big Bob said:


> Taking, resize pls





Vegetto said:


> Taking, please resize.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 13, 2015)

Taking. Thank you.<3


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 14, 2015)

Taking .  200*200 please.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 14, 2015)

flow said I could have this, so mali, get to re-sizing


----------



## Evolution (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Katou (Apr 14, 2015)

Taking ~ 
Need to spread


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2015)

taking


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 14, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2015)

*Some sigs for the grabs ! 


Spoiler:  













*


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 14, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Taking .  200*200 please.


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 14, 2015)

Taking from previous thread. No resize needed, thanks Evo.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 14, 2015)

I know blunt took this


but do you have the stock?

repped


----------



## mali (Apr 14, 2015)

suga said:


> flow said I could have this, so mali, get to re-sizing


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Apr 14, 2015)

thanks mali  


resize  gotta spread


----------



## Impact (Apr 14, 2015)

Taking,  resize with rounded borders pls.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 14, 2015)

suga said:


> resize  gotta spread





Impact said:


> Taking,  resize with rounded borders pls.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 15, 2015)

no resize ​


----------



## Yung Deezy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Arcana could I please use this one?​


----------



## Arcana (Apr 15, 2015)

Whispering Eye said:


> Hey Arcana could I please use this one?​



yeah sure


----------



## Evolution (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Apr 15, 2015)

Arcana said:


> no resize ​



Taking ​


----------



## Kamina (Apr 15, 2015)

*Free for everyone, just rep me if you want to use. *​


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 15, 2015)

Kamina said:


> *Free for everyone, just rep me if you want to use. *​



Taking Tyrion.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 15, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> Taking Tyrion.



Nice choice. Enjoy.


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 15, 2015)

HamSloth said:


>



Taking these


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 15, 2015)

stock?


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 15, 2015)

HamSloth said:


>



Taking these. Thank you!


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 15, 2015)

Arcana said:


> ​


Taking, thank you. <3


----------



## Yung Deezy (Apr 15, 2015)

Arcana said:


> yeah sure



Thank you


----------



## Evolution (Apr 15, 2015)

Taking this one Hammy.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 16, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



ha, taking. Resize? :3


----------



## Sanji (Apr 16, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Apr 16, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> ha, taking. Resize? :3


 


Sanji said:


> Resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 16, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Again, I thank you. Repped.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 16, 2015)

Resize please o3o


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2015)

taking Ridley


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 16, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> stock?



for the life of me i can't find it but if i do i'll send it to you!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 17, 2015)

Stock please?


----------



## Kamina (Apr 17, 2015)

starr said:


> taking Ridley



Ok no problems, enjoy


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 18, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Evolution (Apr 18, 2015)

starr said:


> taking Ridley






Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?





Zyrax Pasha said:


> Taking


----------



## Evolution (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Apr 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Apr 18, 2015)

Taking these


----------



## Evolution (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Sanji (Apr 19, 2015)

Resize pretty plz.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2015)

Resize pl0x.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 19, 2015)

Evolution said:


>





Mine


----------



## Evolution (Apr 20, 2015)

Sanji said:


> Resize pretty plz.





Vaeny said:


> Resize pl0x.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 20, 2015)

taking purisu


----------



## Veggie (Apr 20, 2015)

Let me get these, and their stock please.


----------



## mali (Apr 20, 2015)

rep if taking​


----------



## Evolution (Apr 21, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> taking purisu


 


Vegetto said:


> Let me get these, and their stock please.


 

Stocks:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (Apr 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Jirou (Apr 22, 2015)

Resize, onegai~ :33


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 22, 2015)

Taking. Will rep again when possible.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 22, 2015)

Taking              .


----------



## Veggie (Apr 22, 2015)

I take it 


Thanks for those as well EVO.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 23, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



taking 24'd right now


----------



## trance (Apr 23, 2015)

Taking this. Thx.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 23, 2015)

Jirou said:


> Resize, onegai~ :33


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 23, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



Taking!


----------



## Blunt (Apr 23, 2015)

taking


----------



## Evolution (Apr 23, 2015)

Zoan Marco said:


> Taking!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2015)

Taking this.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 23, 2015)

taking

resizes plz


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2015)

up 4 grabs

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 24, 2015)

este es mio mi amigo  

edit: starr chan can i also get the stocku  thank


----------



## EJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Thaaaaaanks.


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2015)

suga said:


> este es mio mi amigo
> 
> edit: starr chan can i also get the stocku  thank


:33


----------



## Evolution (Apr 24, 2015)

Lucia said:


> taking
> 
> resizes plz


----------



## Magician (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Apr 24, 2015)

Stock and resize plsu


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 24, 2015)

Some old stuff from my folder. The sizes can't be increased and borders for the top 3 can't be changed.


​


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 24, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> Some old stuff from my folder. The sizes can't be increased and borders for the top 3 can't be changed.
> 
> ​



taking purisu


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 24, 2015)

Mockingbird said:


> taking purisu



Here you are:


----------



## Impact (Apr 24, 2015)

Taking Yu, 24'd


----------



## trance (Apr 25, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 25, 2015)

Impact said:


> Stock and resize plsu



Stock:


----------



## Impact (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks Evo, will rep later


----------



## Vasco (Apr 26, 2015)

resize pls?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2015)

share my jinx love (all in 150x200)


----------



## Araragi (Apr 26, 2015)

nice. 
24'd.


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 26, 2015)

Where's your Will love? 

My LoL time was pretty short, but I'm loving this one:



That'll make a great profile pic, thanks WAD-sama.


----------



## Hebe (Apr 26, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> Some old stuff from my folder. The sizes can't be increased and borders for the top 3 can't be changed.
> 
> ​



Can this one be resized by any chance, keeping the borders? 150*150?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 26, 2015)

Hebe said:


> Can this one be resized by any chance, keeping the borders? 150*150?



Here you are:


----------



## Evolution (Apr 26, 2015)

Vasco said:


> resize pls?


----------



## Evolution (Apr 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Apr 26, 2015)

Mein :swasticat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2015)

3 more for today


----------



## Hebe (Apr 26, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thank you very much.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Apr 27, 2015)

Taking,  24'd


----------



## Veggie (Apr 27, 2015)

Dude


----------



## Katou (Apr 27, 2015)

Taking the same thing leads to a 

Shokugeki!! cook off. . 
place your bets people ~


----------



## Veggie (Apr 27, 2015)

Fucking hell, I didn't see that post. I'll have to delete it.


----------



## Katou (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmm. . no fun . .


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 27, 2015)

Wait 48 hours and use it then. Most people don't even wear their picks.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 27, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Wait 48 hours and use it then. Most people don't even wear their picks.



Shinobu


----------



## Evolution (Apr 27, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 27, 2015)

mine


----------



## Oceania (Apr 27, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking​



can you resize poison for me? if someone hasn't claimed? 
round boarders too if you can. 

senior size please. :33


----------



## Katou (Apr 28, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



I can use this on a Rainy day 

Taking ~


----------



## Succubus (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Apr 28, 2015)

Taking, and will spread to get you later.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 28, 2015)

taking~~~

repped


----------



## Ruse (Apr 28, 2015)

Taking these


----------



## Arcana (Apr 29, 2015)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



taking and resize pls.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> taking and resize pls.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Apr 30, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



          .


----------



## Blunt (Apr 30, 2015)

175x250?


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 30, 2015)

Blunt said:


> 175x250?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 30, 2015)

thanks

can i have the stock too?


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 30, 2015)

Blunt said:


> thanks
> 
> can i have the stock too?





I made it quite dark, I can lighten it if you want.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 30, 2015)

>



daaaankeeee


----------



## Succubus (May 1, 2015)




----------



## trance (May 1, 2015)

Taking for l8r. Thanks.


----------



## Matariki (May 1, 2015)

Taking this.


----------



## Ftg07 (May 1, 2015)

Rep if taking ​


----------



## Blunt (May 1, 2015)

oh can i have this in 175x250 as well?


----------



## Arcuya (May 1, 2015)

Blunt said:


> oh can i have this in 175x250 as well?


----------



## Arcuya (May 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (May 1, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Can you also give me the stock.


----------



## Arcuya (May 1, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Can you also give me the stock.


This was my stitch but you'll easily find a non-textless one somewhere


----------



## Veggie (May 1, 2015)

Ultear said:


> This was my stitch but you'll easily find a non-textless one somewhere


Thanks a lot, btw can you give me one where she isn't moving.


----------



## Araragi (May 1, 2015)

Ultear said:


> This was my stitch but you'll easily find a non-textless one somewhere



where is this from?


----------



## Arcuya (May 1, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> where is this from?



Ninja Slayer


----------



## Impact (May 1, 2015)

Taking

You have this in 175x300


----------



## Arcuya (May 1, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking
> 
> You have this in 175x300



175x300 not 175x250 right


----------



## Impact (May 1, 2015)

The latter , srry


----------



## Arcuya (May 1, 2015)

Impact said:


> The latter , srry



it's okay lol


----------



## Impact (May 1, 2015)

Danke


----------



## Arcuya (May 1, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Thanks a lot, btw can you give me one where she isn't moving.





didn't see your post sorry man lol


----------



## Dark (May 1, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking. Where is this from?


----------



## Arcuya (May 1, 2015)

Dark said:


> Taking. Where is this from?



She's an Abyssal aircraft carrier Wo from kantai collection


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2015)

No rep, if you want a border tell me what kind.


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 2, 2015)

I'll take this one

Thank you, Ari
And welcome back


----------



## Sine (May 2, 2015)

taken this


----------



## Sayaka (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 2, 2015)

Taking this one too


----------



## Rima (May 2, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​




Taking.


----------



## Araragi (May 2, 2015)

taking~
24'd


----------



## Veggie (May 2, 2015)

Taking this.


----------



## Oceania (May 2, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> No rep, if you want a border tell me what kind.




senior size and round borders pls? :33


----------



## kyochi (May 2, 2015)

sayukii said:
			
		

>



yayayayayaya


----------



## Mockingbird (May 2, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



taking


----------



## trance (May 3, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Evolution (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (May 3, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (May 3, 2015)

mine


----------



## Ftg07 (May 3, 2015)

​


----------



## ShadoLord (May 3, 2015)

Can someone make me a cute Tower of God set for Androssi Zahard?


----------



## Araragi (May 3, 2015)

resize pls



Lord Wave said:


> Can someone make me a cute Tower of God set for Androssi Zahard?



wrong thread
ask in the General Request thread instead


----------



## EJ (May 3, 2015)

Taking, who is she?


----------



## JoJo (May 3, 2015)

Flow said:


> Taking, who is she?



That is genderbent Avdol from JJBA


----------



## Arcuya (May 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (May 3, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Araragi (May 3, 2015)

taking 24'd


----------



## Arcana (May 3, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



taking


----------



## trance (May 4, 2015)

Taking Link.


----------



## Impact (May 4, 2015)

You have the stock to this? 

Also Taking, resize pls


----------



## Imagine (May 4, 2015)

Stock                      ?


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2015)

​


----------



## Selva (May 4, 2015)

175x250 please?


----------



## Dark (May 4, 2015)

Been a while

​


----------



## Impact (May 4, 2015)

Taking

Resize pls


----------



## Dark (May 4, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking
> 
> Resize pls


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 4, 2015)

I didn't see anyone take Pikachu, so I guess I will. Repping.


----------



## Impact (May 4, 2015)

Noice 

24'd


----------



## Oceania (May 4, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​




rounded borders and 150x200? 

:33


----------



## Arcuya (May 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (May 5, 2015)

Hatsune chan


----------



## Evolution (May 5, 2015)

suga said:


> mine





Aladdin said:


> resize pls





Flow said:


> Taking, who is she?





Impact said:


> You have the stock to this?
> Also Taking, resize pls






Imagine said:


> Stock                      ?


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2015)

@selva



no rep


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Impact (May 5, 2015)

Taking,  where this from?


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2015)

^ Hirunaka no Ryuusei


----------



## Selva (May 5, 2015)

Thank you love <3


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> no rep



Taking these three.


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (May 5, 2015)

>



,IJENE :ARGH


----------



## Araragi (May 5, 2015)

175x250 pls


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 5, 2015)

Sayaka said:


>



hahaha sure, let's do this.

Taking and repping.


----------



## Sayaka (May 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _170x250_ 



http://i.imgur.com/YsRjYCX.png


----------



## Dark (May 6, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> [/spoiler]



Taking this one, thank you.


----------



## Araragi (May 6, 2015)

sayaka said:
			
		

>



taking these three, thanks


----------



## Arcuya (May 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (May 6, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Sayaka (May 6, 2015)

I'm not going to do any resizes for this.


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  

Willing to resize anything


----------



## Araragi (May 7, 2015)

ay 

24'd


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2015)

so should i claim the ones ive already stolen from you or...


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2015)

taking


----------



## Araragi (May 7, 2015)

does this come in 175x250?


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

Nope, wouldn't have fit all my delicious homu~


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Araragi (May 7, 2015)

okay I'll still take tho


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ; 

I have so many more


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2015)

Emmy said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;



Taking Hisoka


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;   ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## trance (May 7, 2015)

Resize, pl0x?


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2015)

lewd


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

;  ;  

Done for the night 
Resizes tomorrow 
More avatars I suppose 
Maybe sigs?


----------



## Gin (May 7, 2015)

F U C K Y E S
U
C
K
Y
E
S

will probably add 2 more later

raeps tomorrow 

edit:


----------



## Mockingbird (May 7, 2015)

Emmy said:


> ;



taking Genma


----------



## Zyrax (May 7, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Arya Stark (May 7, 2015)

yussss mine


----------



## Satsuki (May 7, 2015)

mine


----------



## Imagine (May 7, 2015)

This mine


----------



## Tanuki (May 7, 2015)

Taking thanks


----------



## trance (May 7, 2015)

Can also get this resized too?


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Succubus (May 7, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



who is that girl?


----------



## EJ (May 7, 2015)

Taking.

Where is this from?


----------



## Dark (May 7, 2015)

Can I get the stock for this one?


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

Don't have the stock


----------



## Vengeance (May 7, 2015)

Dark said:


> Been a while
> ​



Taking this one, 150x200 please. Thank you.
Or did I overlook that someone already took it?


----------



## Dark (May 7, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Taking this one, 150x200 please. Thank you.
> Or did I overlook that someone already took it?


Here you go:


I don't think anyone claimed any of the avatars, except for Kaneki's.


----------



## Dark (May 7, 2015)

Emmy said:


> Don't have the stock



I assume you don't have a 200x150 version of it either, right? If so then I will claim the 150 x 150 version.


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

Nope was made 7 years ago when limit was 150x150


----------



## Impact (May 7, 2015)

Emmy 

Taking these


----------



## Ruse (May 7, 2015)

Taking


----------



## dream (May 7, 2015)

Taking this one.


----------



## Jagger (May 7, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​






Resize, please?


----------



## Evolution (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sillay (May 7, 2015)

thank you so much, will credit!


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 8, 2015)

Taking, need to spread first...


----------



## Zyrax (May 8, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Evolution (May 8, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Taking


----------



## Evolution (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Billie (May 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Dark (May 8, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these three. Will rep again, those are really good.


----------



## Arcuya (May 8, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



Do you have the stock for this too?
repped


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Do you have the stock for this too?
> repped


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2015)

Rep and Cred this took hours.


----------



## Veggie (May 8, 2015)

@ Joo

Taking 



+rep


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2015)

​


----------



## The Weeknd (May 8, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



mine
mine
mine


----------



## Impact (May 8, 2015)

Coming back to claim these


----------



## Velocity (May 8, 2015)

Maiden in Blaaaack! Taking! Assuming it isn't already (I can't check right now), can I have this as 175x250 and the stock as well?


----------



## Yoona (May 9, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Taking Tharja and the flower girl next to her.
Resize please


----------



## Selva (May 9, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​


175x250 please?

Thanks <3 I need to spread.


----------



## Jagger (May 9, 2015)

Joo said:


>


Thank you, but I'm 24'd. Will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Prototype (May 9, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks


----------



## Ruse (May 9, 2015)

Taking these as well


----------



## Lust (May 9, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



mine!


----------



## Katou (May 10, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



this cannot be left alone. . 

Taking. .resize pls


----------



## kyochi (May 10, 2015)

uhhhh em.... no offense, but why did you post my avatars in this thread  
I guess I have to steal them all back smh 



taking 



>



150x200 ?


----------



## Sunako (May 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Sunako (May 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (May 10, 2015)

Yoona said:


> Taking Tharja and the flower girl next to her.
> Resize please


 


Wallachia said:


> this cannot be left alone. .
> 
> Taking. .resize pls


----------



## dynasaur (May 10, 2015)

Sunako said:


> ​



taking this, thanks Sunako


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2015)

taking, resize pls


----------



## Rapidus (May 12, 2015)

Yeah, so claiming this.


----------



## ShadoLord (May 12, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> Rep and Cred this took hours.



Taking~ can you somehow resize it to 150x150?

Can I get the stock for this as well?


----------



## Rinoa (May 12, 2015)

Taking. Thank you.<3


----------



## Evolution (May 13, 2015)

Kurou said:


> taking, resize pls


----------



## Evolution (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Vasco (May 13, 2015)

Arcana said:


> /CENTER]​




resize please?​


----------



## AppleChan (May 14, 2015)

Sunako said:


> ​



I don't think anyone's claimed this one? I'll take it!


----------



## Lust (May 14, 2015)

resizeeee?


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2015)

KND?ahh my childhood memories. Numbuh 86 is my girl. rainbow monkeys rainbow monkeys?.


----------



## Crescent Nyx (May 15, 2015)

Thanks, I'm taking this one  but can you resize it to 150x150? please


----------



## trance (May 15, 2015)

Numbah 5 and Numbah 4. 

Resize please?


----------



## Arcuya (May 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (May 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcana (May 15, 2015)

Vasco said:


> resize please?


----------



## Arcana (May 15, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​


taking these three


----------



## trance (May 15, 2015)

Dis is gold.


----------



## Zyrax (May 15, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## Impact (May 15, 2015)

Taking

24'd.


----------



## kyochi (May 15, 2015)

>



don't mind if I do


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 15, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep/cred



150x200 pls


----------



## Oceania (May 15, 2015)

taking resize please.


----------



## Patrick (May 16, 2015)

Taking +repped


----------



## Shinobu (May 16, 2015)

Share my love for Will, get hyped! 
​


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2015)

taking


----------



## Fenrir (May 16, 2015)

Claimed 

24'd so I'll rep you tomorrow


----------



## Sherlōck (May 16, 2015)

I was too late.  

Nonetheless,



>



Taking. Reped.


----------



## Shinobu (May 16, 2015)

Team 7... 






Tried something, if someone wants to use it, go ahead.​


----------



## Arcuya (May 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (May 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (May 17, 2015)

Taking 

I owe you two reps now


----------



## Araragi (May 17, 2015)

ayy



175x250 plz 

and who is the girl on the right?


----------



## Arcuya (May 17, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking
> 
> I owe you two reps now


uwot you haven't got my money?
m8 u ded


Josuke said:


> ayy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's nakagawa natsuki from the airing show hibike! euphonium


----------



## Araragi (May 17, 2015)

awesome, thanks 

will rep when not 24'd


----------



## NW (May 17, 2015)

Taking Kaneki.

repped


----------



## familyparka (May 17, 2015)

*R*_ep if taking _~






​


----------



## mali (May 17, 2015)

rep if taking​


----------



## dynasaur (May 17, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



taking this thank you


----------



## Impact (May 17, 2015)

Ultear said:


> uwot you haven't got my money?
> m8 u ded



I have to pay a lot of rent


----------



## Evolution (May 17, 2015)

Lust said:


> resizeeee?





Crescent Nyx said:


> Thanks, I'm taking this one  but can you resize it to 150x150? please


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

Might be repeats, dumping

 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## mali (May 17, 2015)

taking and will rep.


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

;  ;


----------



## Elias (May 17, 2015)

>


----------



## Imagine (May 17, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Impact (May 17, 2015)

Uhhhhhh

I love you


----------



## dream (May 17, 2015)

You made this for me.  Don't go around putting it in the Giveaways


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

copyright expired


----------



## Ruse (May 17, 2015)

Taking


----------



## dream (May 17, 2015)

Emmy said:


> copyright expired



I renewed it yesterday.


----------



## Sasuke (May 17, 2015)

who dat


----------



## Sablés (May 17, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Impact (May 17, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> who dat



Yukio from blue exorcist


----------



## EJ (May 17, 2015)

Emmy said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;



I already have the three link ones? Lol?

I'll take them again I guess?


----------



## Shinobu (May 17, 2015)

Flow said:


> I already have the three link ones? Lol?
> 
> I'll take them again I guess?






> Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.




As long as you don't use them anyone can.


----------



## Araragi (May 18, 2015)

ay taking
24'd


----------



## EJ (May 18, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> As long as you don't use them anyone can.



Fuck a user for the rep? 

lol jk

Ok, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Kaitou (May 18, 2015)

Mine. 

Will rep now.


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Shinobu (May 18, 2015)

Since I got asked for this: The other guy who's in the show with Will Graham. 



​


----------



## Kamina (May 18, 2015)

Anything Kamina, for future avs.


----------



## kyochi (May 18, 2015)

>



taking thanks


----------



## kyochi (May 18, 2015)

why would you post this? 

the avatar/stock itself is ordinary but I _requested_ for you to make this for _me_ 

you're the graphic designer, but one thing is for you to provide avatars that you made for _yourself_ and another is for you to post avatars that people requested for you to make for _them_ in your gif shop 

I hold half the rights to the avatar  smh


----------



## Shinobu (May 18, 2015)

suga said:


> why would you post this?
> 
> the avatar/stock itself is ordinary but I _requested_ for you to make this for _me_
> 
> ...




Hmmm, pretty sure the rule that the one who made it owns it also counts for shops. 

But how's this something to get upset over it anyway, since you don't even use the avatar?


----------



## kyochi (May 18, 2015)

It's still mine, jackass, he should have consulted me either way and he knows it


----------



## Shinobu (May 18, 2015)

Chill gurl, no need to call me jackass.


----------



## kyochi (May 18, 2015)

funny how u dont deny it  



someone get ane in here to clear this up


----------



## EJ (May 18, 2015)

That was the same situation with me earlier. Not a big deal but I just didn't know it was going down like that.


----------



## Shinobu (May 18, 2015)

suga said:


> funny how u dont deny it
> 
> 
> 
> someone get ane in here to clear this up




Well there's this rule:



> 6. ...don't claim the work as your own!




But I'm not a mod, so...


----------



## kyochi (May 18, 2015)

did you provide the stocks to the link avatars, flow? was that something that you requested from him? that's what makes all the difference 


EDIT: I really don't want to argue about this shit when common sense and logic do all the talking


----------



## EJ (May 18, 2015)

I didn't provide anything, I requested a toon link avatars in the request thread.


----------



## Shinobu (May 18, 2015)

Me neither, just let Ane and/or Emmy decide.


----------



## kyochi (May 18, 2015)

what's the point of gif shops then? 

you're basically ''paying'' for a service 

only to have the maker say ''well, I made it, so even if you payed for it and provided the stock, it's still mine to sell'' ? 



no


----------



## Impact (May 18, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Well there's this rule:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not getting suga point.....


----------



## Shinobu (May 18, 2015)

Impact said:


> You're not getting suga point.....




I do. Those are not my rules tho.

And before this ends in an endless discussion, just wait for Ane and chill.


----------



## ~M~ (May 18, 2015)

They're years old. Copyright expired. If you want to renew it reclaim them. I move them to my 'old' folder after they're very old. I don't really care if anyone's insulted because it's not like people don't steal avatars period without them being posted.

I have people straight up use my avatar the day after I take it down. It's flattery not an insult. 

Edit: secondly I have 2000 avatars. I can't remember which are requests and which are for myself, I have no way to reasonably keep track of that because I don't want to have more folders and in the end they're all just old memories, faded away. They're here because it's better to be used than stuck in folders.


----------



## Gin (May 18, 2015)

itt: overreaction


----------



## Impact (May 18, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> itt: overreaction



ITT: avas are serious business

You and moody should know this all too well


----------



## Gin (May 18, 2015)

Impact said:


> ITT: avas are serious business
> 
> You and moody should know this all too well


ur right ofc


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 18, 2015)

Okay, guys, wtf is this

No computer at the moment, so closing while I can sort this mess


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 18, 2015)

I hid the posts until Trinity and I can sort what to do in these situations

Please, carry on with the thread as usual


----------



## Oceania (May 18, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​




taking these. :33


----------



## Evolution (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 19, 2015)

*In regards to the drama ava that happened yesterday*

*Is a shop worker allowed to give away their previous work if enough time has passed?*
As a general statement, the answer is yes. Trin and I has talked of it and we have agreed that the artist holds full copyright of their work and they can give it away again if they so wish. However, they must be clear that this can happen and they should state it in their shop, so people, when requesting, will know this is a possibility. 

We know these take work and effort and many times customers will only wear the sets for a pair hours, which is very frustrating for the artist. However, other customers might have requested in the shop after hunting for a specific stock and requiring some uniqueness, and with the wish to use them again in the future. To avoid future conflicts, please, be clear about what your conditions for your work in the shop are.


----------



## Arcuya (May 19, 2015)

tfw people will now just request their names on everything in shops


----------



## kyochi (May 19, 2015)

you're dead to me ane  but thanks for looking into it 



another obstacle cleared


----------



## kyochi (May 19, 2015)

taking this bitch


----------



## Arcana (May 19, 2015)

TAKING


----------



## ~M~ (May 19, 2015)

Edited my OP of the shop


----------



## mali (May 20, 2015)

​
rep if taking.​


----------



## Zyrax (May 20, 2015)

taking


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2015)

lol


Taking and repping.


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2015)

Mali said:


> ​
> rep if taking.​



First two and bottom on the right.


----------



## Arcuya (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2015)

Taking


----------



## kyochi (May 22, 2015)

>



takingu i also stole another 3 bc why not


----------



## Impact (May 22, 2015)

Taking this ty


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2015)

175 x 250?


----------



## Araragi (May 22, 2015)

175x250 pls


----------



## Arcuya (May 22, 2015)

Blunt said:


> 175 x 250?





Josuke said:


> 175x250 pls


----------



## Araragi (May 22, 2015)

wow thanks 

24'd


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Arcuya (May 22, 2015)

@suga, I actually started to use less cute girl stocks because I thought I was making too much of them 

rip


----------



## Ruse (May 22, 2015)

Taking


----------



## kyochi (May 23, 2015)

Ultear said:


> @suga, I actually started to use less cute girl stocks because I thought I was making too much of them
> 
> rip



who cares just make more


----------



## Arcuya (May 23, 2015)

okay sure, don't hurt me


----------



## Evolution (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Romanticide (May 23, 2015)

source on this?


----------



## Veggie (May 23, 2015)

Taking this, resize please.


----------



## Blunt (May 23, 2015)

if you little shits ruin my fucking treasure trove i will make a human centipede out of you


----------



## Demetrius (May 23, 2015)

Guys, knock it the hell off. 

Don't make me come down there.


----------



## Kitsune (May 23, 2015)

17 currently active users viewing this thread

Trin, get the hose.


----------



## Elias (May 23, 2015)

In here for the avatars kits. I promise.


----------



## kyochi (May 23, 2015)

eli's post is also offensive  and that avatar is basically selling sex !!!! double standards !!!! rr


----------



## Big Bοss (May 23, 2015)

Taking           .


----------



## GIORNO (May 23, 2015)

Errrrr....
​


----------



## kyochi (May 23, 2015)

taking resize


----------



## Demetrius (May 23, 2015)

Blunt said:


> if you little shits ruin my fucking treasure trove i will make a human centipede out of you


This post is important. Read it. 

_Piss off with the drama_. The giveaway thread is not your wank thread. Take it to VMs if you have a question directed to the artist her/himself. It's that easy. Good talk.

Proceed.


----------



## Cord (May 23, 2015)

Damn, those deleted posts trigger my curiosity. Too late to the damn party. 

Taking this btw.


----------



## GIORNO (May 23, 2015)

suga said:


> taking resize


----------



## Sima (May 24, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​





Ultear said:


> [/CENTER]



Taking these~ will rep.


----------



## Billie (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Billie (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Impact (May 24, 2015)

Taking,  thanks


----------



## mali (May 24, 2015)

rep if taking.​


----------



## Elias (May 24, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking.​




Thanks.


----------



## Araragi (May 24, 2015)

175x250 pls


----------



## Larcher (May 24, 2015)

Taking thanks.


----------



## mali (May 24, 2015)

rep if taking. ​


----------



## Blunt (May 24, 2015)

taking these

if i could get them in 175x250 that'd be awesome

also where are they and this one from?


----------



## Araragi (May 24, 2015)

taking this as well


----------



## Arcuya (May 24, 2015)

Have everything in both 150x200 and 175x250




​


----------



## Arcuya (May 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (May 24, 2015)

175x250 pls


----------



## Impact (May 24, 2015)

150x200?


----------



## Arcuya (May 24, 2015)

Blunt said:


> 175x250 pls





Impact said:


> 150x200?







ther ya go lads


----------



## Araragi (May 24, 2015)

stock pls


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 24, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking this


----------



## Arcuya (May 24, 2015)

Josuke said:


> stock pls


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 24, 2015)

Taking. Need to spread.


----------



## Evolution (May 25, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> source on this?





Vegetto said:


> Taking this, resize please.






Luna Lovegood said:


> Damn, those deleted posts trigger my curiosity. Too late to the damn party.
> 
> Taking this btw.


----------



## Evolution (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (May 25, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (May 25, 2015)

Wanna toss me the stock pls:


----------



## Zyrax (May 25, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Evolution (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (May 25, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Wanna toss me the stock pls:





Zyrax Pasha said:


> Taking


----------



## Araragi (May 25, 2015)

taking


----------



## Kitsune (May 25, 2015)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Veggie (May 25, 2015)

Dude give me


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 25, 2015)

Guys, this isn't a convo thread or a commentary thread. If you want to comment on the nature and/or style of the submissions for the Giveaways try  thread for starters since it's section specific and may give you feedback from the artists themselves. 

This thread should mainly deal with artists posting their work and people claiming them.


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;   ;  ;  ;  ;  

Sorry if there's repeats, just vm me


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

) ;  ;  ;    ; ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Ruse (May 25, 2015)

Taking


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 25, 2015)

Taking and repping.


----------



## Sasuke (May 25, 2015)

; 


yoink


----------



## Rima (May 25, 2015)

Emmy said:


> Sorry if there's repeats, just vm me



taking these


----------



## Evolution (May 25, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Taking, thanks!





Vegetto said:


> Dude give me


Hmm, I was expecting you to take the Annie avy as well.


----------



## Veggie (May 25, 2015)

Not really like how she looks there so much. Might take it in a day or two. And thanks for these Avis.


----------



## Impact (May 25, 2015)

Taking


----------



## GIORNO (May 25, 2015)

*Trying Something Experimental:


*​


----------



## JoJo (May 25, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2015)

​
rep/cred


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2015)

​
rep/cred


----------



## Matariki (May 26, 2015)

Taking for shiner.


----------



## Shinobu (May 26, 2015)

Can I have the stock please?


----------



## Arcuya (May 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (May 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (May 26, 2015)

taking these

and that's better


----------



## GIORNO (May 26, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



I totally stole all of these, but taking.


----------



## Ruse (May 26, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Blunt (May 26, 2015)

taking


----------



## Slacker (May 26, 2015)

Can you resize these two?

Also, taking this one.


----------



## GIORNO (May 26, 2015)

​


----------



## trance (May 27, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2015)

Trance said:


> Taking.



Love this one. Anything else with that color-change effect would get snatched up really fast. Do want.


----------



## GIORNO (May 27, 2015)

Holy Blue o.o


​


----------



## Cord (May 27, 2015)

Taking!


----------



## Impact (May 27, 2015)

Taking,  resize pls


----------



## Arcuya (May 27, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (May 27, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (May 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Lust (May 27, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



dibs                    .


----------



## Impact (May 27, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2015)

175x250


----------



## Arcuya (May 27, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Love this one. Anything else with that color-change effect would get snatched up really fast. Do want.





tried out the effect, up for grabs


----------



## Arcuya (May 27, 2015)

Blunt said:


> 175x250


----------



## Sunako (May 27, 2015)

​


----------



## Sablés (May 27, 2015)

mein


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2015)

Ultear said:


> tried out the effect, up for grabs



Love it! Taking, thanks!


----------



## kyochi (May 27, 2015)

>



taking


----------



## Sima (May 27, 2015)

Ultear said:


> tried out the effect, up for grabs



resize please?


----------



## Arcuya (May 27, 2015)

Sima said:


> resize please?


----------



## Tapion (May 27, 2015)

Resize pls 150x200


----------



## GIORNO (May 27, 2015)

​


----------



## Sablés (May 27, 2015)

re-size pls


gonna piss off mani


----------



## GIORNO (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Rapidus (May 28, 2015)

Obviously not taking, but I do want the stock to this if you have it as well as who it is and the series? 


Taking.
Also stock link pl0x.


----------



## Sunako (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2015)

rep/cred


----------



## Nim (May 28, 2015)

giorno said:


> ​



resize pls :3


----------



## Table (May 28, 2015)

giorno said:


> ​



I'll take this one 

But, resize plsss


----------



## GIORNO (May 28, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> [Obviously not taking, but I do want the stock to this if you have it as well as who it is and the series?





Kirei from Fate.



Nim said:


> resize pls :3







Table said:


> I'll take this one
> 
> But, resize plsss


----------



## Araragi (May 29, 2015)

Ultear said:


> tried out the effect, up for grabs


taking 

was too late for the other two


----------



## Evolution (May 29, 2015)

Slacker said:


> Can you resize these two?
> 
> 
> Also, taking this one.


 


Tapion said:


> Resize pls 150x200


----------



## Araragi (May 29, 2015)

suga said:


> why does Josuke get special treatment ??? is that nugget yo bf



dats right, so back the fuck up


----------



## Evolution (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Zyrax (May 29, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Psychic (May 29, 2015)

giorno said:


> Holy Blue o.o
> 
> ​



Repp and Taking!


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2015)

​
rep/cred


----------



## trance (May 30, 2015)

Old ava. Already repped.


----------



## mali (May 30, 2015)

rep if taking.​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 30, 2015)

Taking this one

Thank you


----------



## Nim (May 30, 2015)

Mali said:


> rep if taking.​



OMG;;; resize pls *-*


----------



## mali (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (May 30, 2015)

give me stock as well.


----------



## GIORNO (May 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (May 30, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Nim (May 30, 2015)

Mali said:


>



thank you very much, repped


----------



## kyochi (May 30, 2015)

>



resize onegai :33


----------



## GIORNO (May 30, 2015)

suga said:


> resize onegai :33


----------



## Zyrax (May 30, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Sima (May 31, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Could I get resizes on these?


----------



## GIORNO (May 31, 2015)

​


----------



## Jagger (May 31, 2015)

resize


----------



## Romanticide (May 31, 2015)

*oregairu ln avatars*

*Rep/Cred​*​


----------



## Shinobu (May 31, 2015)

giorno said:


> ​




Taking, resize pls.


----------



## GIORNO (May 31, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Taking, resize pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 1, 2015)

Made some new psds and didn't want to waste the test runs, sorry for the spam 





​


----------



## Billie (Jun 1, 2015)

​ ​ ​


----------



## Billie (Jun 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 1, 2015)

150x200?


----------



## Billie (Jun 1, 2015)

Impact said:


> 150x200?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 1, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 1, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks! :smb


----------



## Ruse (Jun 1, 2015)

Taking these


----------



## Araragi (Jun 1, 2015)

175x250 pls?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 1, 2015)

rep pls.​


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunako said:


> rep pls.​


who's the artist


----------



## Billie (Jun 1, 2015)

Kelsey said:


> 150x200?








Josuke said:


> 175x250 pls?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 1, 2015)

​


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 1, 2015)

Trinity said:


> who's the artist


----------



## kyochi (Jun 1, 2015)

>



yasss


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 2, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking. Uhh.....awkward. I'll rep when UNbanned  Ultear.


----------



## Katou (Jun 2, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



150x200 please


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 2, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Dante (Jun 2, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



150x200 pretty please with sugar on top


----------



## Ghost (Jun 2, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



resize please


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 2, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 2, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2015)

taking 

also who is it


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 2, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls







Blunt said:


> taking
> 
> also who is it



He's an OC.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 3, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking these, I can resize myself, thank you!


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2015)

Akuma Homura. 

Need resize.


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2015)

Also taking.


----------



## Meia (Jun 3, 2015)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 3, 2015)

rep/cred​


----------



## Firo (Jun 3, 2015)

Resize bruh.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey guys, we're doing a final *banner contest* in the Bathhouse. Please enter! First prize is an extra big avatar and custom usertitle for three months. We're looking for beautiful entries so all styles are welcome. 



 (if you're age 18+)


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 3, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 3, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls


----------



## Cord (Jun 3, 2015)

Can I have this with dotted border please? Thank you.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 3, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 3, 2015)

Luna Lovegood said:


> Can I have this with dotted border please? Thank you.







Freecss said:


> Mine


----------



## Impact (Jun 3, 2015)

thanks Ultear


----------



## Imagine (Jun 3, 2015)

Ay


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 3, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Ay


----------



## Venom (Jun 3, 2015)

Ultear
Would you mind making me an ava if I gave you the stock?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 3, 2015)

Venom said:


> Ultear
> Would you mind making me an ava if I gave you the stock?



yep sure, vm me it.


----------



## Venom (Jun 3, 2015)

Alright
I did
thank you


----------



## JoJo (Jun 3, 2015)

Good shit


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 3, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​





Ultear said:


> ​



Wow, awesome! Taking these, thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 3, 2015)

taking these


----------



## Dante (Jun 4, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


seems like GIORNO didn't notice my first post
still needing resizing


----------



## Yoona (Jun 4, 2015)

Sunako said:


> rep pls.​



Taking the first two pink hair girls.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 4, 2015)

My b for missing these.



Trance said:


> Akuma Homura.
> 
> Need resize.







Dante said:


> seems like GIORNO didn't notice my first post
> still needing resizing


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 4, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 4, 2015)

Taking,  resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 4, 2015)

Can you give me the stock for that avi purisu?


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 4, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls





GIORNO said:


> Can you give me the stock for that avi purisu?


Sure, I found it rummaging at the bottom of my folders, you'll have to give me a minute to find it


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> My b for missing these.



Thnx. Gotta spread doe.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Sablés (Jun 5, 2015)

ay, resize pls


----------



## Imagine (Jun 5, 2015)

Do you even Zelda?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 5, 2015)

Taking. Is a resize possible? :3


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Tapion (Jun 5, 2015)

Resize....mineminemineminemine


----------



## Ruse (Jun 5, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Sunako (Jun 5, 2015)

rep please.

​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Kaneki my angel. 

Resize please


----------



## Dark (Jun 5, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 5, 2015)

Liquid said:


> ay, resize pls





Zaxxon said:


> Taking. Is a resize possible? :3


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 5, 2015)

Sunako said:


> rep please.
> 
> ​



Who is flower girl in pink?


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 5, 2015)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Who is flower girl in pink?



tenten              .


----------



## NW (Jun 5, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


taking. 

resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Jun 5, 2015)

taking resize please



>



taking thank you


----------



## Ruse (Jun 5, 2015)

this as well


----------



## Impact (Jun 5, 2015)

Resize with rounded borders pls


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 5, 2015)

Ah, thank you very much. Repped.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Resize....mineminemineminemine







Kelsey said:


> Kaneki my angel.
> 
> Resize please







Fusion said:


> taking.
> 
> resize pls







suga said:


> taking resize please







Freecss said:


> this as well







Impact said:


> Resize with rounded borders pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Jun 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



All mine.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2015)

Sunako said:


> rep please.
> ​



I'll be taking this one. Cheers.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 6, 2015)

taking these two

24'd atm


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 6, 2015)

Resize pls

With Dotted borders


----------



## mali (Jun 6, 2015)

rep if taking.​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 6, 2015)

taking


----------



## Sima (Jun 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Resize please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls
> 
> With Dotted borders







Sima said:


> Resize please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 6, 2015)

takin dese


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 7, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking and Rep +


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 7, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 7, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls





make sure to rep/cred me if you use it


----------



## Impact (Jun 7, 2015)

Thx

24'd atm


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 7, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 7, 2015)

este es mio


----------



## Kamina (Jun 8, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



I'll take thanks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Jun 8, 2015)

I'll swipe this

Danke, 24'd


----------



## Kamina (Jun 8, 2015)

Stock?


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 8, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Ghost (Jun 8, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



resize please .


----------



## Lust (Jun 8, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



resize                  ?


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 8, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> resize please .





Lust said:


> resize                  ?


----------



## Impact (Jun 8, 2015)

Taking,  resize with dotted borders pls


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 8, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize with dotted borders pls


----------



## Impact (Jun 8, 2015)

Danke still 24'd


----------



## Lust (Jun 8, 2015)

thank you, gotta spread, will rep when I can


----------



## Araragi (Jun 8, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking

24'd


----------



## Sablés (Jun 8, 2015)

>



taking resize pls


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 8, 2015)

Liquid said:


> taking resize pls


----------



## Kusa (Jun 9, 2015)

resize pls 

taking


----------



## Kamina (Jun 9, 2015)

Any 150x200 Kamina avatars?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize pls
> 
> taking


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2015)

​


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 9, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 10, 2015)

Sunako said:


> rep please.
> 
> ​



muchos gracias.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 10, 2015)

ta                                 .


----------



## Jagger (Jun 10, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ..​


resize, please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 10, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2015)

stock pureassu


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 11, 2015)

Jagger said:


> resize, please?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 11, 2015)

Taking, resize? :3


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 12, 2015)

Ah, thank you very much. Repping.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 12, 2015)

​


----------



## Kamina (Jun 12, 2015)

GIORNO your avatars are so awesome! Do you have any Kamina ones?


----------



## Veggie (Jun 12, 2015)

Taking, resize please.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 12, 2015)

>



thanks


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 12, 2015)

suga said:


> thanks


----------



## kyochi (Jun 12, 2015)

i can resize them myself  



but thanks


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 12, 2015)

If taking, please use these at least a few days if possible? and rep/cred???


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 12, 2015)

taking

and resize it to 150x200


----------



## Rima (Jun 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


Taking. Resize plz

Taking. Resize plz


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 12, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Taking, resize please.







Sasuke said:


> taking
> 
> and resize it to 150x200







Rima said:


> Taking. Resize plz
> 
> 
> Taking. Resize plz


----------



## Impact (Jun 12, 2015)

Taking,  150x200?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 12, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Jun 13, 2015)

yess

24'd

edit: couldn't resist


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 13, 2015)

Evolution said:


>


Taking, thank you. <3


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Rei is mine


----------



## Kusa (Jun 13, 2015)

resize them pls


----------



## Venom (Jun 13, 2015)

Taking this, Dev


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize them pls


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 13, 2015)

​


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 13, 2015)

Taking, thank you!


----------



## Araragi (Jun 13, 2015)

Ultear said:


> /CENTER]​




            .​


----------



## Evolution (Jun 13, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize them pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2015)

​


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Blunt (Jun 14, 2015)

taking these


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2015)

for big avy users


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 14, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*




​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 14, 2015)

Arigatou


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 14, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Taking. Thank you.:33


----------



## Veggie (Jun 14, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



Taking, resize please.

Stock please.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 14, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Taking, resize please.
> 
> Stock please.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

Ultear said:


>


I'm sorry, man, I forgot about these avas.

Will get you tomorrow.


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 14, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*











​


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 14, 2015)

stock?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 14, 2015)

Reps if take :^)


​


----------



## Ruse (Jun 14, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Veggie (Jun 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Jun 14, 2015)

>



Thanks u         .


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 14, 2015)

cheers                                           .


----------



## Franky (Jun 14, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> ​



Can I has this resized?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Jun 14, 2015)

Franky said:


> Can I has this resized?





here you go


----------



## Sine (Jun 14, 2015)

resize please


----------



## Franky (Jun 15, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> here you go



Much love


----------



## Kamina (Jun 15, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> ​



I'll take


----------



## Alicia (Jun 15, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



dat emma watson, 150x200 plz



kelsey said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Veggie (Jun 15, 2015)

Kamina said:


> I'll take





here you go


----------



## Sunako (Jun 15, 2015)

resize please


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Kamina (Jun 15, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Mine  and stockS?


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 15, 2015)

Resized! 

@Irvina


@H.T


@Sunako


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2015)

mine


Satsuki said:


> stock?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Sablés (Jun 15, 2015)

^who's blood tits?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2015)

Limon from Toriko


----------



## Araragi (Jun 15, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> ​





GIORNO said:


> ​



taking

24'd


----------



## Veggie (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 16, 2015)

gotta spread


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 16, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*







​


----------



## Veggie (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll be taking my waifu.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Veggie (Jun 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 16, 2015)

Why is there Hannibal but no Will Graham, Tsubomii-chan?


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 16, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> He dead.




Would neg, if you wouldn't wear such a good looking pic of me.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 17, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> ​



Taking, thanks!!!


----------



## kyochi (Jun 17, 2015)

taking this thanks 



edit: gotta spread


----------



## November (Jun 17, 2015)

Resize pls?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 17, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Venom (Jun 17, 2015)

taking


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2015)

taking


----------



## Veggie (Jun 17, 2015)

November said:


> Resize pls?


----------



## Lance (Jun 17, 2015)

any takers? 

Fed up?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 17, 2015)

taking


----------



## Veggie (Jun 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 17, 2015)

24;d


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2015)

​


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


>



mines                    .


----------



## Franky (Jun 18, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Resize pls pls pls


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

starr said:


> ​



source for ken?


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2015)

^


----------



## kyochi (Jun 18, 2015)

technically, it's mine


----------



## Evolution (Jun 18, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 18, 2015)

Stock on Seidou pl--
What's happening in that fifth ava


----------



## Impact (Jun 18, 2015)

Taking and 


Taking, resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 18, 2015)

Mine


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Rima (Jun 19, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


Taking. Resize plz


Vegetto said:


> ​



Taking. Resize plz.

btw, who is the girl in the gif?


----------



## Cord (Jun 19, 2015)

Taking! I wonder if you can resize it to 160x220 and add a dotted border on it? If not, then just the dotted border will be fine. Thank you!


----------



## Veggie (Jun 19, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize plz
> 
> 
> Taking. Resize plz.
> ...





Anime is Kyouikai no Kanata, her name is Kuriyama Mirai.


----------



## Veggie (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2015)

In case any of you is interested :


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 19, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Can I have stock for this?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 19, 2015)

taking
24;d


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 19, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*






​


----------



## Sunako (Jun 19, 2015)

rep please.​


----------



## Sauce (Jun 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 19, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Gin (Jun 19, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

Rima said:


> Taking. Resize plz







Cordelia said:


> Taking! I wonder if you can resize it to 160x220 and add a dotted border on it? If not, then just the dotted border will be fine. Thank you!







Ultear said:


> Can I have stock for this?


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 19, 2015)

@Impact



@Hisoka


----------



## Impact (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks 24'd atm


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 19, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> ​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## NW (Jun 19, 2015)

starr said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## Veggie (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Jun 20, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​





Sauce said:


> ​



Taking these


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 20, 2015)

Mine!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2015)

Taking, could I get it sized down a bit?


----------



## Franky (Jun 20, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking. I'll resize it myself since Giorno-san hates me now 

Edit; I'll give you a rep after spreading some


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Jun 20, 2015)

Skywalker said:


> Taking, could I get it sized down a bit?




Here you go
_____________________________________________


----------



## Melodie (Jun 20, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking, Thank you.

Could I have it resized?


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 20, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*






​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 20, 2015)

*~Rep if taking*






​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


>



Mine-desu.


----------



## Impact (Jun 20, 2015)

>



Resize pls


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 20, 2015)

sugoi


----------



## Jagger (Jun 20, 2015)

mine


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 20, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## trance (Jun 20, 2015)

Resize pls?


----------



## Araragi (Jun 20, 2015)

taking 24'd


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 20, 2015)

where is this from?


----------



## kyochi (Jun 20, 2015)

>



taking  thanks  


resize  please :')


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 20, 2015)

Josuke said:


> where is this from?



Tokyo Cool Ghoul


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2015)

Josuke said:


> where is this from?



Hinami from TG.



suga said:


> resize  please :')


----------



## Araragi (Jun 20, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Tokyo Cool Ghoul





GIORNO said:


> Hinami from TG.



I thought it looked familiar, thanks~


----------



## Impact (Jun 20, 2015)

Resize me


----------



## Franky (Jun 21, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking both


----------



## Evolution (Jun 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 21, 2015)

Okie, heree! 



Impact said:


> Resize pls









Trance said:


> Resize pls?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 21, 2015)

Taking ,resize please?


----------



## Jozu (Jun 21, 2015)

Trying some new shit out. Rep if taking 
[IMG=Rohan]http://i.imgur.com/mUW4lUq.png[/IMG]

[IMG=Jotaro]http://i.imgur.com/c0Ozv2O.jpg[/IMG][IMG=apparently senjougahara from bakemonogatari]http://i.imgur.com/tJefJsH.jpg[/IMG][IMG=Fist of the North star]http://i.imgur.com/dPm89DH.jpg[/IMG] 
[img=Lisa lisa]http://i.imgur.com/t9vOqU2.jpg[/img] [img=fuck do i know]http://i.imgur.com/b2gipFV.jpg[/img] [img=idek]http://i.imgur.com/9RQlSj0.jpg[/img] 
[IMG= Kars]http://i.imgur.com/n5cLRLk.jpg[/IMG][IMG=Chrollo]http://i.imgur.com/xS3mXet.jpg[/IMG][img=SBR]http://i.imgur.com/9mBgORh.jpg[/img]​


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2015)

mines                    .


----------



## Gin (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## JoJo (Jun 21, 2015)

lemme see teh samus stockku


----------



## Gin (Jun 21, 2015)

JoJo said:


> lemme see teh samus stockku


----------



## Kusa (Jun 21, 2015)

resize pls + orange bolded border


----------



## Gin (Jun 21, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize pls + orange bolded border


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2015)

Big Bob said:


> Taking ,resize please?







Impact said:


> Resize me







starr said:


> mines                    .


----------



## Araragi (Jun 21, 2015)

taking
24'd


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 21, 2015)

mine~

24'd


----------



## kyochi (Jun 21, 2015)

gimme the stock


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 22, 2015)

Taking, will rep when possible.


----------



## Impact (Jun 22, 2015)

Resize pls,  will rep later ty


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 22, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*








​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 22, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*








​


----------



## Venom (Jun 22, 2015)

mine


----------



## Ruse (Jun 22, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​





Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking


----------



## Kusa (Jun 22, 2015)

resize


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 22, 2015)

@ Impact


----------



## Crescent Nyx (Jun 22, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> ​




Taking and resize please to 150x150  Thank you


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2015)

mine

edit: need to spread


----------



## Veggie (Jun 22, 2015)

Mein :swasticat


----------



## Impact (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Tsu I still owe you 2 reps 


Resize pls you guys are killing me


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2015)

Taking, thank you!


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 22, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize





Vegetto said:


> Mein :swasticat


 


Impact said:


> Thanks Tsu I still owe you 2 reps
> 
> 
> 
> Resize pls you guys are killing me




we feel no sympathy


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2015)

suga said:


> gimme the stock


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Larcher (Jun 22, 2015)

Taking, will rep.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 22, 2015)

Miiiiiiiine! >:3


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2015)

That's totally me with my iced coffee.

The second one, not so much.

Taking, thanks!


----------



## kyochi (Jun 22, 2015)

my nugget  



>



taking  please reasize the giffffssssssss


----------



## Veggie (Jun 22, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 23, 2015)

suga said:


> my nugget
> 
> 
> 
> taking  please reasize the giffffssssssss


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 23, 2015)

Crescent Nyx said:


> Taking and resize please to 150x150  Thank you








Impact said:


> Thanks Tsu I still owe you 2 reps



;____;


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 23, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 23, 2015)

Came back to claim these

Resize pls


----------



## Billie (Jun 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2015)

Impact said:


> Came back to claim these
> 
> Resize pls


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow beautiful. Taking, thanks.

Need to spread, will rep soon.


----------



## Tray (Jun 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



takinnnnnnnnn


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 24, 2015)

Impact said:


> Came back to claim these
> 
> Resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Jun 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jun 24, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


>



Danke,  24'd.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 24, 2015)

resize


----------



## Araragi (Jun 24, 2015)

stock pls


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

^


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine. 

Repped


----------



## Veggie (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks em 


GIORNO said:


> ​



Mine


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 25, 2015)

Who's the girl with the gun and from where?


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2015)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Who's the girl with the gun and from where?



Meryl Silverburgh from Metal Gear


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 25, 2015)

Based         .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 25, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​




I'll be aving some of this.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2015)

takin


----------



## Sablés (Jun 25, 2015)

First fanart of her I've seen. Re-size pls


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2015)

^someone already claimed that


----------



## Veggie (Jun 25, 2015)

Ultear said:


> ​



this can only be mine


----------



## Impact (Jun 25, 2015)

Liquid said:


> First fanart of her I've seen. Re-size pls



And you like to talk shit about my CoO


----------



## Sablés (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh right, carry on 



Impact said:


> And you like to talk shit about my CoO



You brought it on yourself, _senpai _


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2015)

>



mine


----------



## Veggie (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jun 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Dark (Jun 25, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​




Taking Kaneki and the girl from SAO.

Resize kaneki's please.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## trance (Jun 26, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking Homura. 24'd, doe.

Also, taking this one.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 26, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Mine  who's the character?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

bizarrely, according to reverse google, it's dio brando

i would've guessed vino from baccano


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 26, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*






​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 26, 2015)

*~Rep if taking*






​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 26, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 26, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Araragi (Jun 26, 2015)

taking
24'd


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 26, 2015)

@GIO


----------



## Blunt (Jun 26, 2015)

taking


----------



## Kusa (Jun 26, 2015)

resize


----------



## Venom (Jun 26, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Ruse (Jun 26, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*​



Mine


----------



## kyochi (Jun 26, 2015)

tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you


----------



## Impact (Jun 26, 2015)

Taking,  resize pls.


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 26, 2015)

k-kawaii~

repped


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 27, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize










Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls.


----------



## NW (Jun 27, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


taking thanks


----------



## Sine (Jun 27, 2015)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



resize please


----------



## Veggie (Jun 27, 2015)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 27, 2015)

Dakota said:


> resize please


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2015)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 27, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*






​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 27, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Impact (Jun 27, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2015)

y o s h
o
s
h

ty tsu-chan


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 27, 2015)

@Impact


----------



## kyochi (Jun 27, 2015)

>



taking thank you must spread


----------



## Araragi (Jun 27, 2015)

holy fuck all of those avys amazing
24'd atm


----------



## Lust (Jun 28, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> ​



ouuuu resize please


----------



## Veggie (Jun 28, 2015)

Lust said:


> ouuuu resize please





Here you are


----------



## Lust (Jun 28, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Here you are



you da best thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Kamina (Jun 28, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Mine


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2015)

​


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2015)

Resize pls? Already repped.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 28, 2015)

resize + purple border

thx


----------



## Blunt (Jun 28, 2015)

mine


----------



## Evolution (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Jun 28, 2015)

taking
24'd


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 28, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


Where is this from?


----------



## Veggie (Jun 28, 2015)

Taking, also give me the stock please


----------



## Impact (Jun 28, 2015)

Taking,  resize with rounded borders pls.


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 28, 2015)

Taking, thank you <3


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 29, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize + purple border
> 
> thx





Let me know if you want a darker/lighter colour or for it to be thicker. :33



TittyNipple said:


> Where is this from?



He's OC.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 29, 2015)

It's perfectly fine like that. :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 29, 2015)

Trance said:


> Resize pls? Already repped.


----------



## Veggie (Jun 29, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2015)

>



taking, stock for the first one and 175x175 version of the second pl0x


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 29, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Jun 29, 2015)

suga said:


> taking, stock for the first one and 175x175 version of the second pl0x


Stock


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2015)

thanks vegetto !


----------



## Yoona (Jun 29, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> ​



Taking the pink haired chibi.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 29, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2015)

deleting my last post gimme this resized


----------



## Blαck (Jun 30, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*
​


----------



## Ruse (Jun 30, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Kamina (Jun 30, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



Mine


----------



## Sunako (Jun 30, 2015)

lmao resize this please


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 30, 2015)

Taking, resize?


Taking, resize?


----------



## Vasco (Jun 30, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


resize pls


BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*​



resize pls


----------



## Veggie (Jun 30, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 30, 2015)

Ah, thank you. Repping.


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Venom (Jun 30, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 30, 2015)

taking these


----------



## Psychic (Jun 30, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 30, 2015)

suga said:


> deleting my last post gimme this resized







Sunako said:


> lmao resize this please







Vasco said:


> resize pls
> 
> 
> resize pls


----------



## Veggie (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 1, 2015)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Yoona (Jul 1, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Rep if Taking~*
> ​



Taking Harley ~


----------



## Veggie (Jul 1, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Taking, thank you.





Here you go


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 1, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Here you go




Currently using it full-sized as profile picture, but thanks for resizing.


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 1, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*








​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 1, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*






​


----------



## Cord (Jul 1, 2015)

It's my destiny to have this! 

[edit] Need to spread wtf....


----------



## Araragi (Jul 1, 2015)

yess 

24'd


----------



## Venom (Jul 1, 2015)

mine


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Jul 1, 2015)

This mine


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2015)

these


----------



## kyochi (Jul 1, 2015)

>



thanks


----------



## Impact (Jul 1, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> It's my destiny to have this!
> 
> [edit] Need to spread wtf....



I couldn't help but chuckle at this 




>



Taking,  resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Jul 1, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Taking, also give me the stock please





Impact said:


> Taking,  resize with rounded borders pls.





Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize?


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2015)

Resize pls?


----------



## Veggie (Jul 2, 2015)

Alright took that one


----------



## Impact (Jul 2, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Danke 24'd atm


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 2, 2015)

Ah, thank you very much. Repping.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 2, 2015)

Trance said:


> Resize pls?



Veggeto already took it, I think you have to ask him if he's not using it anymore, I unno.


----------



## Venom (Jul 2, 2015)

mine


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 2, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking,  resize pls


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2015)

mines                           .


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 2, 2015)

*rep/cred*

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 2, 2015)

Taking, resize? :3


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 2, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 2, 2015)

Many thanks, friend. Repping.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 2, 2015)

moine


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Psychic (Jul 3, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking, 150 X 200 Plz


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2015)

ahhhhh!  mine and resize pls


----------



## Blunt (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Sablés (Jul 4, 2015)

danke

and it pains me to say this but re-size pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2015)

starr said:


> ahhhhh!  mine and resize pls







Liquid said:


> danke
> 
> and it pains me to say this but re-size pls


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 4, 2015)

_Rep if taking_

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 4, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Taking, 150 X 200 Plz


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Tapion (Jul 5, 2015)

Resize


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 5, 2015)

mine 


where is this from?


----------



## trance (Jul 5, 2015)

Resize, plox?


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 5, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Resize





Trance said:


> Resize, plox?


----------



## trance (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks. Gotta spread doe.


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 5, 2015)

Josuke said:


> where is this from?



Couldn't tell you.



Joo said:


> ​



Stock purisu.


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Stock purisu.


----------



## Vasco (Jul 5, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



mine**


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 5, 2015)

Taking, repping.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 5, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> [/center]



Resize please? o3o


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 5, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 6, 2015)

danke


----------



## Blunt (Jul 6, 2015)

mine


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 6, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> Resize please? o3o





here you go


----------



## Kusa (Jul 6, 2015)

resize


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 6, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Jul 6, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Blunt (Jul 6, 2015)

these


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Take my rep


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2015)

Thought I would make some for Giveaways, REP if taking. 
​


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 7, 2015)

Kamina said:


> Thought I would make some for Giveaways, REP if taking.
> ​




Taking, thanks.


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Taking, thanks.



No problem.


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2015)

*REP if taking. *
​


----------



## Veggie (Jul 7, 2015)

Give me, resize please.


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Give me, resize please.


----------



## Vasco (Jul 7, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Dark (Jul 7, 2015)

Kamina said:


> *REP if taking. *
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2015)

No problem guys, don't forget to rep


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2015)

Vasco said:


> resize pls


----------



## Kamina (Jul 7, 2015)

My last few for today, REP if taking. 
​


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2015)

taking dis


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 7, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Yum, mine. 24d atm bro.


----------



## Kamina (Jul 8, 2015)

Rep if taking. ​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2015)

​


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2015)

Resize?


----------



## Venom (Jul 8, 2015)

taking


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2015)

Trance said:


> Resize?



AW YOU FUCKER


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2015)

claiming


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 8, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



ma niqqa


----------



## Evolution (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Jul 8, 2015)

Let me get the stock for these please.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Resize please


----------



## kyochi (Jul 8, 2015)

taking thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2015)

St. Jimmy said:


> Resize please


----------



## Sablés (Jul 9, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Stock for the first 2 and resize for the 3rd please


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jul 9, 2015)

mine


----------



## Dark (Jul 9, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking Ayato.


----------



## Katou (Jul 9, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


Resize pls ~


----------



## Vasco (Jul 9, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Evolution (Jul 9, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Let me get the stock for these please.



*Spoiler*: __ 










suga said:


> taking thanks





Bannai said:


> resize please





Liquid said:


> Stock for the first 2 and resize for the 3rd please




*Spoiler*: __ 









Vasco said:


> resize pls


----------



## Impact (Jul 9, 2015)

Stock?          .


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2015)

​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



What is this from?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 9, 2015)

mine


----------



## Veggie (Jul 9, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking, can I also get the stock please. 
 24'd


----------



## kyochi (Jul 9, 2015)

kelsey said:


> What is this from?



I also wish to know where that is from  hurry up dev


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 9, 2015)

suga said:


> I also wish to know where that is from  hurry up dev




According to Google reverse search it's Nase Izumi from Kyoukai no Kanata.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 9, 2015)

huh 

thanks Shinobu


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> According to Google reverse search it's Nase Izumi from Kyoukai no Kanata.



Thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2015)

kelsey said:


> What is this from?





suga said:


> I also wish to know where that is from  hurry up dev



What Nobuemon said. 



Vegetto said:


> Taking, can I also get the stock please.
> 24'd


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2015)

​


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine. Resize, doe?


----------



## Kamina (Jul 10, 2015)

Rep if taking. 
​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 10, 2015)

taking thissss


----------



## Vasco (Jul 10, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Tapion (Jul 10, 2015)

this look like something that would fancy "what" "1" "lol"


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2015)

​


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2015)

Resize?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2015)

Trance said:


> Resize?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Jul 11, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Araragi (Jul 11, 2015)

ayy
24'd


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 11, 2015)

Kamina said:


> Rep if taking. ​



Muh rei is mine

Also stock please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2015)

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 11, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*








​


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 11, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Cord (Jul 11, 2015)

A different version?! MINE. 

Resize to 160x220 please? 

....Must spread T_T


----------



## Araragi (Jul 11, 2015)

taking 

24'd


----------



## Blunt (Jul 11, 2015)

taking


----------



## Impact (Jul 11, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Venom (Jul 11, 2015)

danke tsu


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 11, 2015)

Lunα said:


> A different version?! MINE.
> 
> Resize to 160x220 please?
> 
> ....Must spread T_T



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Luna again" Me too! T.T

Here are your avatars. 






Impact said:


> Resize pls










Venom said:


> danke tsu



Gern Geschehen!


----------



## Impact (Jul 11, 2015)

24'd


----------



## Prototype (Jul 12, 2015)

Taking, thanks. Resize, please


----------



## kyochi (Jul 12, 2015)

>


 
mine thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 12, 2015)

resize  pl0x


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

suga said:


> resize  pl0x


----------



## Matador (Jul 12, 2015)

Noice

I'll take it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> [​



Taking this one.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

​


----------



## EJ (Jul 13, 2015)

thank you..


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls


----------



## Yoona (Jul 13, 2015)

Taking Juri. Resize please ?


----------



## Kamina (Jul 13, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Muh rei is mine
> 
> Also stock please?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2015)

dese


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 13, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 13, 2015)

now i have two of it 

these too


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 13, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls





Satsuki said:


> now i have two of it
> 
> these too



Dunno if you need resizes but here


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2015)

​


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2015)

mine                    .


----------



## Vasco (Jul 14, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 14, 2015)

Vasco said:


> resize pls





didn't see this, sorry mang


----------



## Evolution (Jul 14, 2015)

Impact said:


> Stock?          .





Yoona said:


> Taking Juri. Resize please ?


----------



## Evolution (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Taking pls.



Here's a HQ version


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Blαck (Jul 15, 2015)

*Rep if Taking~*​


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Kitsune (Jul 15, 2015)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2015)

Taking these two.


----------



## Veggie (Jul 15, 2015)

Taking this one.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 16, 2015)

Taking     .


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 16, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



Do you the name to all these and the previous post anime?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 16, 2015)

who dat


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 16, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> who dat



I'm pretty sure it's OC.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 16, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 17, 2015)

resize please 


also, thanks for the avatars in the other thread  gotta spread for ya homes


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2015)

suga said:


> resize please
> 
> 
> also, thanks for the avatars in the other thread  gotta spread for ya homes


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2015)

Taking thanks.


----------



## Kamina (Jul 17, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



What anime is this


----------



## Veggie (Jul 17, 2015)

^

Prison School


----------



## Veggie (Jul 17, 2015)

​

Is imgur working here??


----------



## Meia (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you
.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 17, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 17, 2015)

>



resize plssssssssssssssssss


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2015)

suga said:


> resize plssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 17, 2015)

suga said:


> resize plssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kyochi (Jul 17, 2015)

not you joyline  gifs only 




b-but thanks... i guess....  AHEM


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 18, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> ​
> 
> Is imgur working here??



Taking this, could I have it resized?


----------



## Veggie (Jul 18, 2015)

Vaeny said:


> Taking this, could I have it resized?




Here you go.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jul 18, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Ruse (Jul 18, 2015)

Taking this


----------



## Araragi (Jul 18, 2015)

taking
24'd


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

Araki-sama-sensei-kun is mine.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 19, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Awesome, taking!


----------



## Elias (Jul 19, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Thx. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 19, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> ​



resize pls


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 19, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls





Joseph said:


> Taking this





Arcana said:


> resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Jul 19, 2015)

>



estos son mios  


edito: tengo q spread


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2015)

24'd

Will get later


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 19, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> ​



Taking the bottom two on the left.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2015)

*~*
​


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2015)

Resize with dotted borders?


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​





Jolyne said:


> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 19, 2015)

ayy
24'd


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize with dotted borders?


----------



## Evolution (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Tapion (Jul 20, 2015)

mine, resize


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 20, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



Taking bottom mid <3 (the ezreal one)


----------



## kyochi (Jul 20, 2015)

RESIZE  


HAHA ELI I WIN


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 20, 2015)

suga said:


> RESIZE
> 
> 
> HAHA ELI I WIN





you guys are funny


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 21, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 21, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Impact (Jul 21, 2015)

Resize with dotted borders?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 21, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​


Taking.Thank you <3


----------



## Crescent Nyx (Jul 21, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



Taking and resize please...thanks  150x150 

24'd


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



resize this thanks


----------



## Matariki (Jul 22, 2015)

resize please


----------



## Tsubomii (Jul 22, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize with dotted borders?









Crescent Nyx said:


> Taking and resize please...thanks  150x150
> 
> 24'd







Bannai said:


> resize please


----------



## kyochi (Jul 22, 2015)

>



thaaaaaaaank you


----------



## Impact (Jul 22, 2015)

24'd Will rep tomorrow


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 23, 2015)

rep/cred

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 23, 2015)

nooo, i want this  editing last postu to take dis 


resize please  and must spread


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2015)

suga said:


> nooo, i want this  editing last postu to take dis
> 
> 
> resize please  and must spread


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2015)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Blαck (Jul 23, 2015)

*~*
​


----------



## Venom (Jul 23, 2015)

mine


----------



## Impact (Jul 23, 2015)

Resize with dotted borders


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 23, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *~*
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Araragi (Jul 23, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *~*
> ​



Taking kaneki and uta

Thanks bruh


----------



## Blαck (Jul 23, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize with dotted borders


----------



## Impact (Jul 23, 2015)

24'd Will rep tomorrow


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Dante (Jul 24, 2015)

Dante said:


> resize this thanks



giorno, you forgot me

again


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 24, 2015)

Dante said:


> giorno, you forgot me
> 
> again



kek

he won't mind if I resize it

here you go


----------



## kyochi (Jul 24, 2015)

gimme this while we're at it


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2015)

suga said:


> gimme this while we're at it


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 24, 2015)

Persona time





​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2015)

SCHWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING


----------



## Ruse (Jul 24, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Impact (Jul 24, 2015)

Resize with dotted borders


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 24, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize with dotted borders


----------



## Impact (Jul 24, 2015)

Jolyne said:


>



Baby you are based 

24'd


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 24, 2015)

whats this from


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 24, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> whats this from



jitsu wa watashi wa

same series that pink haired girl set i wore is from


----------



## kyochi (Jul 24, 2015)

I WANT THIS I WANT IT ALL  STOPPE IT


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Nice! Taking.


----------



## Elias (Jul 24, 2015)

Nooooo kits.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2015)

I did that on purpose. You can have it.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 24, 2015)

DEV  I'm waITING


----------



## Araragi (Jul 24, 2015)

taking


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Jul 24, 2015)

thanks dev  sorry for getting angry there for a sec xoxox


----------



## Evolution (Jul 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Jul 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Jul 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Mineeeeeeee


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



Cute! Taking.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Jul 24, 2015)

nNOOOOOOOOOOOO :Argh


----------



## Vasco (Jul 25, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



these


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ~





stock for this purisu


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Jul 26, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> stock for this purisu


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 26, 2015)

Resize please.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 26, 2015)

Xillia said:


> Resize please.





Josuke said:


> you think you could put the text "Diiiiiiick" into that second gif  ?


----------



## Elias (Jul 26, 2015)

Evolution said:


> ​



Thanks. Could I get this resized larger?


----------



## Evolution (Jul 26, 2015)

Eli said:


> Thanks. Could I get this resized larger?


Here you go.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Jul 28, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 28, 2015)

>



gimme these resized with  type of border homes  

also, a large order of fries on the side  

Du bist der Beste ! aber stellen Sie sie das n?chste Mal gr??er


----------



## Ruse (Jul 28, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Impact (Jul 28, 2015)

>



Resize to 150x200?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200?


----------



## Matariki (Jul 28, 2015)

resize


----------



## dynasaur (Jul 28, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



taking this, resize please


thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Jul 28, 2015)

Resize pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls.


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2015)

​


----------



## dynasaur (Jul 30, 2015)

starr said:


> ​



can I take this one? thank you


----------



## Araragi (Jul 30, 2015)

starr said:


> ​



175x250 pls?


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2015)

Josuke said:


> 175x250 pls?


----------



## Araragi (Jul 30, 2015)

thanks 


24'd


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2015)

don't even trip


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 31, 2015)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2015)

​ *rep/cred if using​*


----------



## kyochi (Jul 31, 2015)

taking, thanks!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2015)

starr said:


> don't even trip


you do resizes? 

omg 

can i have these in 175x250


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 31, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Veggie (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 1, 2015)

Taking the gif girl. What anime is that?


----------



## Veggie (Aug 1, 2015)

There are 3 gifs, which one are you referring to? Megumi(one with the braided hair) is from Food Wars and the girl with the glasses is Tanaka Asuka from Hibike! Euphonium.


Just quote the one avatar you need resized.


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 1, 2015)

who is the second guy

taking


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2015)

Blunt said:


> who is the second guy
> 
> taking



Delico from Gangsta.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 1, 2015)

thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2015)

Ben you a hoe.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

